# Leaving Soon & Live reports, cruise updates pg19



## wayneg

Taxi picking us up in just over 7 hours.
A lot of new experiences this trip, 1st time flying business class, 1st time at OKW and 1st time doing DDP, also 1st time to Tampa airport, oh and 1st time prepaid Photopass.
having a day at Clearwater, doing Hoop Dee Doo & La Nouba again, 7 night Disney cruise, DISmeet at Poly and another on the cruise(about 150 of us)
Was considering a hot air balloon trip but now on hold, Karen came home from work yesterday with a trapped nerve severe pain in lower back and leg, struggling to walk so will how she goes, will be taking it easy for a few days.
Will post as soon as I can out there.
Lots of us out there this month so hope you all have a great time.


----------



## sam_rogers

have a fab trip!


----------



## scottishgirl87

Have an awesome trip!


----------



## suzycute

Sounds like you have a great trip planned - hope Karen's trapped nerve sorts itself out.


----------



## burt

Have a great trip Wayne, hope Karen is fighting fit soon. Really looking forward to your thoughts on the DDP and to see if OKW can convert you into an onsite fan!! Thanks for all your help you have been a star, shame i wont be around here to catch up on all your live reports but you can tell me all about it over a dole whip at the poly


----------



## Netty

Have a great trip Wayne, hope Karen feeling a bit better


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> Taxi picking us up in just over 7 hours.
> A lot of new experiences this trip, 1st time flying business class, 1st time at OKW and 1st time doing DDP, also 1st time to Tampa airport, oh and 1st time prepaid Photopass.
> having a day at Clearwater, doing Hoop Dee Doo & La Nouba again, 7 night Disney cruise, DISmeet at Poly and another on the cruise(about 150 of us)
> Was considering a hot air balloon trip but now on hold, Karen came home from work yesterday with a trapped nerve severe pain in lower back and leg, struggling to walk so will how she goes, will be taking it easy for a few days.
> Will post as soon as I can out there.
> Lots of us out there this month so hope you all have a great time.



wow Wayne - business class!!! what's happened to you?  i saw you mention this a few weeks ago and was surprised at that time..
but you must have been clairvoyant because business class is just what the doctor ordered for Karen's pain!!!  So well done for preparing for what you didn't know would happen..

i hope you have a super wonderful and magical trip Wayne!!! it certainly sounds like you will!!!!


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> wow Wayne - business class!!! what's happened to you?  i saw you mention this a few weeks ago and was surprised at that time.



Its a one off, only paid economy price

Taxi here in 15 mins


----------



## wilma-bride

I've missed you for now but I'm sure you'll be checking in again soon so have a great trip, looking forward to reading alla bout it


----------



## cazzie

Have a great time, looking forward to your live reports.


----------



## jockey

Have a wonderful yime


----------



## mandymouse

Have a fab trip Wayne.  Hopefully see you at the DIS meet


----------



## Pinky166

Have a fab time Wayne. Please post what you think of OKW as it's our first time there next month, so would love to hear your opinions. 

Hope Karens back is better soon, lots of Pixie dust to her.


----------



## jjk

have a great trip Wayne


----------



## UKDEB

Safe travels, bud.


----------



## fizz13

sorry i missed you Wayne but wishing you a fantastic trip and really hope Karen gets through it all ok. will be very strange not having you here for the next two weeks, enjoy your flight


----------



## cherjp

have a fab time


----------



## Chilly

You are probably at the airport now, safe journey.


----------



## anthony2k7

really looking forward to the live reports!


----------



## Beth__WDW23/6/02

Have a wonderful time  and a safe journey.


----------



## Ware Bears

Have a great time Wayne  and hope Karen's back is better soon.


----------



## OrlandoMagic

Wow it's come round fast! Hope you all have a great time and Karen gets back to feeling normal soon. Looking forward to the live report!

Have fun!


----------



## Pegasus928

Have a great trip Wayne and hope Karens back is sorted before too long.
Looking forward to reading the Live trip reports


----------



## tennisfan

Hope Karen's back improves & that you have a great trip


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

I hope you have a great journey, Wayne, and that Karen is pain free asap.  Look forward to meeting you in just over a week!


----------



## gemmybear83

Have a fantastic time -looking forward to your updates and opinions on DDP and business class


----------



## Trouty

Safe trip, might see you there on the 15th


----------



## TOONMADLAD

Have safe journey and a great time Wayne!


----------



## Mrs Dazzle

Wayne - you almost sound like a 'first timer' with all those firsts you've got organised

Have a magnificent time - really hope Karen's back problem gets sorted really quick for you all.

Look forward to seeing your updates


----------



## Pootle

Really looking forward to your trip reports Wayne 

Hope you have a brilliant time with no disappointments


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

You deserve a really magical trip. Hope all the help you give to others builds into pixie dust for you. What goes around comes around is especially true with magic (Trust me!).

Best wishes


----------



## rpbert1

hope you have a great time, and was at tampa picking people up last month, was considering flying there ourselves next year , if i can find a good price, it was easy to get around.


----------



## iluvtot

Hi, Have a great trip. Many thanks for your help and advise.(and everyone else)
Sorry to hear about Karen. Hope she is well soon.
Can't wait for your trip reports!
Enjoy your flight! You are probably airborne already!
Jules x


----------



## natalielongstaff

wilma-bride said:


> I've missed you for now but I'm sure you'll be checking in again soon so have a great trip, looking forward to reading alla bout it



What she said


----------



## Cyrano

Have a great time Wayne and family


----------



## TracyK

Have a great time.  Hope Karen's back is better very soon.


----------



## Lizzybear

Looks like I missed you but hope you have a great trip, looking forward to the live reports


----------



## cannp123165

Have a great time!


----------



## gaylie

have a wonderful time....looking forward to the trip reports....hope Karen feels better soon.


----------



## Elise79

Have a great trip Wayne - looking forward to the live reports and seeing what you think of the DDP!


----------



## amystevekai&bump

hope you've all had a good flight (and that Karens ok!!) - looking forward to hearing all about your trip!!


----------



## Pinky166

Are you there yet?  I am dying to know what you think of OKW.


----------



## ~Piglet~

Have a great time Wayne, looking forward to the live reports especially your cruise


----------



## babyh200

Hope you all have a fantastic time.  Im sure you will bring loads more excellent advice home with u which helps us all greatly


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Have a great trip! Look forward to your reports!


----------



## wayneg

Hi everyone.
Sat in Atlanta airport Delta club lounge, not as nice as AirFrance lounge at Manchester this morning but certainly nicer than sat near the gate.
AirFrance lounge was great, no hot food but pastries, coffee, plenty of snacks. Here in Atlanta is really just a bar lots of free alcohol (no use as driving soon) but not good for snacks.
I have nothing to compare Delta Biz class to as I have only ever flown economy but it was a fantastic experience, staff could not do enough, food was amazing, starter was Cauliflower soup, Mozzeralla & Toms & Parma ham salad, All 3 not a choice. Main course I had fillet of beef and Karen & Matt had Pasta, then it was cheese & fruit plate, Ice cream sundae(couldn't eat too full) and coffee, took pics will post sometime. seat almost lay flat and very very comfy. great IFE, lots of music on there to keep me happy, Duffy, Lilly Allen, Abba. 
Got to Atlanta Karen struggled to get thru Immigration as it was V busy, member of staff saw her struggling so she got her a wheelchair and fast tracked, Immigration very friendly. 
Also met a family from the Dibb(will try convert them on next flight)
Almost time for flight to Tampa, bye for now.


----------



## The Fetherstons

Hi Wayne, hope you all have a fab time at WDW and you enjoy the DDP, Im sure you will tho
Enjoy the rest of your journey


----------



## burt

Sounds great Wayne, enjoy the rest of the journey - do you think you will be able to go back to economy next time, keep us updated, see you next week


----------



## Netty

Hi Wayne, looking forward to your live reports from resort! hope karen is doing ok and the flight didnt make it worse.. send karen our love and hope she is feeling better soon


----------



## wils

Yay!   I love live reports!


Hope you have now arrived safely and that Karen is feeling a lot better soon.


----------



## scojos

im in
looking forward to your food reports, love food porn...
i to have a trapped nerve, hope your dw is ok, consider renting a ecv at the parks, and get a gac if she needs one, have a great stay.
tracy


----------



## natalielongstaff

Thanks for the update Wayne


----------



## UKDEB

I assume you drove straight from Tampa to Orlando?  I hate to think what time you finally got there - I hope you got some sleep on the plane . Sounds as though Delta was a good experience, but direct, non-stop is the only way for me.  I admire your stamina!


----------



## irongirlof12

have a fab time Wayne  can't wait the hear about OKW and your views on free DDP


----------



## Pinky166

Hope you didn't arrive too late....I bet you were so tired by the time you got to OKW.


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> I have nothing to compare Delta Biz class to as I have only ever flown economy but it was a fantastic experience, staff could not do enough, food was amazing,



welcome to the world of business class Wayne.  

have you been ruined for economy now?
it really is pretty impossible to go back once you've sat in comfortable seats and been treated like a human being.

have a GREAT trip!!
i'm looking forward to your reports!!!!!


----------



## katiec

Have a great trip - looking forward to your live trippies...


----------



## juliebro

Hi Wayne

Have a great holiday. Warned you about the business class - it does spoil you for economy!


----------



## wayneg

UKDEB said:


> I assume you drove straight from Tampa to Orlando?  I hate to think what time you finally got there - I hope you got some sleep on the plane . Sounds as though Delta was a good experience, but direct, non-stop is the only way for me.  I admire your stamina!





Pinky166 said:


> Hope you didn't arrive too late....I bet you were so tired by the time you got to OKW.



Yes drove straight up from Tampa, exactly 1 hour, no problems at all, here for 10pm which is earlier than I expected. No not tired, I don't need much sleep thankfully, didn't goto sleep while 1am, woke up before alarm this morning at 7am.



juliebro said:


> Hi Wayne
> 
> Have a great holiday. Warned you about the business class - it does spoil you for economy!



I admit I would love to fly Biz class every trip but being the tight person I am there will be no chance of that, I will certainly watch for upgrade offers in future where I never have before. I can also now understand why some would rather do less trips and fly better class but I would still rather do more trips in economy(for now)

A few pics from Yesterday. Starting with the lounge at MAN, then the flight.


----------



## Elise79

Sounds like it has left an impression on you then!

How are you settling in at OKW?


----------



## Pegasus928

The food looks good in BC.
I have to ask though - do you normally travel in shirt and trousers or did you feel it was necessary for this particular standard of flight.


----------



## DISWolves

Hey Wayne,   that piccy of you onboard is very similar to our Virgin cattle class 
Glad to hear your trip went better than ours!
Gatwick departure 1 hour late 
Budget fastpass - no one at kiosk when we got there, but had to wait arround 40 minutes because I had got a FREE upgrade, but had to wait for a car to be delivered. Back to Dollar for me next year!
Hope Karen is on the mend, Matt looks like he could be mistaken for the pilot!
Speak soon


----------



## castanea1985

Hiya Wayne

Just catching up with your report... OMG you look so comfy in Business Class! It suits you!
I hope Karen is feeling better, soon.
Matthew is growing by the day, he looks taller since you were over in May!!

Have a wonderful time and keep all those great pics coming!!

Tracy x

PS. Was over in your neck of the woods in Leeds today on business! Passed Dewsbury... and thought it must be time you were over again!!


----------



## paulh

UKDEB said:


> I assume you drove straight from Tampa to Orlando?  I hate to think what time you finally got there - I hope you got some sleep on the plane . Sounds as though Delta was a good experience, but direct, non-stop is the only way for me.  I admire your stamina!



drive from tampa airport around an hour not bad
Paulh


----------



## PudseyChancer

Hi Wayne, business class looks very enticing!!!  Am looking forward to your snaps and thoughts on OKW!


----------



## catherine

Hi Wayne, just catching up with this thread. Hope that you have a great trip and that Karen is feeling better! We love OKW so I hope that you're enjoying it as much as we do!


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

Great pictures Wayne - Carl was drooling over the photos fo the food, lol!

It's good that we now know who we're looking for on the 15th


----------



## wayneg

Wrote this last night and tried to post but connection went




Pegasus928 said:


> The food looks good in BC.
> I have to ask though - do you normally travel in shirt and trousers or did you feel it was necessary for this particular standard of flight.


Matt likes to wear his shirt & trousers so I decided to also.


DISWolves said:


> Hey Wayne,   that piccy of you onboard is very similar to our Virgin cattle class
> Glad to hear your trip went better than ours!
> Gatwick departure 1 hour late
> Budget fastpass - no one at kiosk when we got there, but had to wait arround 40 minutes because I had got a FREE upgrade, but had to wait for a car to be delivered. Back to Dollar for me next year!
> Hope Karen is on the mend, Matt looks like he could be mistaken for the pilot!
> Speak soon


Doesn't sound too good with Budget. I collected at Tampa but didn't pre-reg this time as we were indirect I expected it to be quieter, It was, no-one there. No-one in kiosk outside either all done inside. They gave us a Chevy  HHR 1st, supposed to be inter with free upgrade to full size, Matt struggled to get his long legs in back of it, looked more like a intermediate to me? went back in and swapped for a Chevy Malibu, really nice to drive and more like full size.



castanea1985 said:


> Hiya Wayne
> 
> Just catching up with your report... OMG you look so comfy in Business Class! It suits you!
> I hope Karen is feeling better, soon.
> Matthew is growing by the day, he looks taller since you were over in May!!
> 
> Have a wonderful time and keep all those great pics coming!!
> 
> Tracy x
> 
> PS. Was over in your neck of the woods in Leeds today on business! Passed Dewsbury... and thought it must be time you were over again!!



Hi Tracy, Karen is not good, pain right thru her leg can only walk a few yards then has to rest, looking lke a wheelchair in the parks next week. Matt is 6' 2" now just gone 15 years old last week, no idea if he has done growing yet.
That was bad timing, hope we are home next time you pass then you can call.


Today we had lunch at Wolfgang Pucks Express, very impressed for a counter service. Also a few pics of our room at OKW.


























All had Caesar salad





I had chick Alfredo





Karen had Bolognase





Matt, Spag & meatballs





All had Frozen yog & 3 sodas, total $70.66, no way would I pay that for lunch but all incl on DDP.





3 of ready to go out for eve meal at Cali Grill.


----------



## wayneg

Scrap_Vamp said:


> Great pictures Wayne - Carl was drooling over the photos fo the food, lol!
> 
> It's good that we now know who we're looking for on the 15th



I like my food so usully post plenty of food pics
doubt you will miss us


----------



## Lizzybear

All sounds good so far!  I love WGPE, amazing value for a CS credit and your plane food all looked really nice


----------



## disneyholic family

that's counter service food?  looks really really yummy!!! i would have had what Karen had......mmmmmmmmmm.......

the room looks nice Wayne - not long in the tooth as many have warned...
looks in very good shape..

i see you have a studio - but at OKW, even the studios are pretty decent sized...

are you near the main building/pool, or deeper in the complex?

i'm so sorry to hear about Karen's back....maybe those electic vehicles would be good?


----------



## Cinderella2006

Thanks for posting Wayne, we are flying out next Sunday for two weeks at OKW in a studio so it was nice to see what condition the rooms were in. They look fine to me!
Hope your wife still manages to enjoy herself despite the difficulties. 
If you see a welsh family of five waving its probably us! For your sake i hope we don't get the room next door 


Aimee


----------



## gemmybear83

Great photos Wayne!  OKW rooms look lovely, how did you find Cali Grill?  Were off there in October for the first time?


----------



## Pootle

Poor Karen - I hope things improve for her.  I needed a scooter last time I was at OKW pending knee surgery and it was a great help, but it will be good to go back again in November now I'm fully mobile again.

Where is your studio situated?  Ground floor?

Enjoying the reports


----------



## natalielongstaff

Hope you had a good time at cali grill


----------



## Tinks1984

Hey Wayne,

Looks like you're having a great time so far! That food looked delicious! 

Looking forward to more updates through-out your trip! 

Hope Karen feels better soon!


----------



## UKDEB

Is it just me, or would anyone else like to see the live updates posted as individual threads?  Maybe I'm just lazy, in which case, please feel free to disagree with me, but I struggle to keep up with ever-growing threads.


----------



## Chilly

Yummy looking food.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

UKDEB said:


> Is it just me, or would anyone else like to see the live updates posted as individual threads?  Maybe I'm just lazy, in which case, please feel free to disagree with me, but I struggle to keep up with ever-growing threads.



me too!! I must admit I end up just scanning for Wayne's posts and not reading anyone else's - although if that was totally true I wouldn't have seen this would I!!


----------



## Cyrano

Wayne the food at Wolfgang looks lovely.
Looking forward to your Cali Grill update


----------



## kevin harrison

The counter service Wolfgang pucks is excellent - well worth a visit.


----------



## orangetiggs

loving the food pics and trip report, wish we could fly BC

Looking forward to more


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Keep the food porn coming!!!!


----------



## burt

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Keep the food porn coming!!!!



Wow loving the legroom, 7.30 in the morning taxi picks us up for a bit of cheap buisness class

Looking forward to your views on cali grill Wayne we are booked in for next saturday after our Meet, so will have to take it easy on the dole whips!!

Poohs Honey- pot just been looking at your dining reviews to get us in the mood and have to say they are brilliant reports really enjoyed reading them, looking forward to yur next visit for some more


----------



## team harris

Glad you all arrived safe & well.
Loving the pics of the room - save us a nice room for Wednesday!


----------



## jns

great reports keep the updates coming 

and remember to enjoy your selves 


BTW  I like the one report that way its easier to find


----------



## Pinky166

The room at OKW looks great. 

What did you thing to Cali Grill? We are trying it next month.


----------



## CHEK

Thanks for the update's Wayne 

Hope your all having a wonderful time and Karen's managing ok?


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

More great food pics!!

I'm looking forward to your CG report as we loved it last trip and it's where we are eating our meal after the wedding - can't wait to see up-to-date menu items


----------



## DISWolves

OKW looks nice Wayne........does this mean you are converting to an 'on-siter' 
I seem to recall that you have got Chef Mickeys booked? We did breakfast there on Friday morning - really enjoyed it.
Do you reckon the crowds are down on this time last year? Typhoon today and MK yesterday both very quiet 
Cheesecake factory for us tonight


----------



## burt

DISWolves said:


> OKW looks nice Wayne........does this mean you are converting to an 'on-siter'
> I seem to recall that you have got Chef Mickeys booked? We did breakfast there on Friday morning - really enjoyed it.
> Do you reckon the crowds are down on this time last year? Typhoon today and MK yesterday both very quiet
> Cheesecake factory for us tonight



Good news if the crowds are a bit low Nigel, i would imagine it will start getting quieter now aswell with the american kids holidays nearly over. Looking forward to meeting a fellow wolverine next saturday - enjoy the rest of your holiday


----------



## BoingBoingBaggie

WOW! Loving the food pics - more please!


----------



## wayneg

burt said:


> Wow loving the legroom, 7.30 in the morning taxi picks us up for a bit of cheap buisness class
> 
> Looking forward to your views on cali grill Wayne we are booked in for next saturday after our Meet, so will have to take it easy on the dole whips!!


Hi Mart, I am sure you will love the flights, especailly for price you paid
Don't worry about the Dole whip filling you for Cali Grill, read on.



DISWolves said:


> OKW looks nice Wayne........does this mean you are converting to an 'on-siter'
> I seem to recall that you have got Chef Mickeys booked? We did breakfast there on Friday morning - really enjoyed it.
> Do you reckon the crowds are down on this time last year? Typhoon today and MK yesterday both very quiet
> Cheesecake factory for us tonight



It is a nice resort but no way would I pay £91/night if it had no DDP included, can't believe anyone would pay the US room rate of $295+tax/night(that was price when I booked) Its a little nicer than fairfield inn room but nothing like room we had at Windsor hills last year.
Yes we have Chef Mickeys booked for breakfast on Monday.

Not been into a park yet for crowds we have commented how quiet the roads are. Met with our CM friends for lunch she said MK had a very low crowd few days ago but they were expecting it to pick up with all free DDP offers.

Cali Grill. Lovely place and very nice food but certainly not worth 2 credits to me, Both myself and Matt had beef, Karen had Chicken then we all had Choc cake & ice cream, smallest meal I have ever eaten but very nice quality. Total cost would have been $166, worth about half that but glad I tried it while free. Matts comment after it was "really nice meal but a lack of food" thats sums it up for me.

Today had lunch at POR food court, really nice. No pics as std food court stuff but really enjoyed. Tonight GF Cafe.


----------



## Ware Bears

Hope Karen is managing OK.


----------



## burt

That food at cali might not be very big portions but it sure does look nice mate! Glad you enjoyed food at POR thats where we are staying so will probably have a few visits there during the trip.

Did you get to clearwater Wayne?, hope Karens back is better or at least holding up - see you soon


----------



## castanea1985

Hi Wayne,

Really hope Karen is OK. Its such a shame she's in all that pain on your hols.

Love the food pics = am feeling hungry just looking at them. The Cali Grill looks similar food to Citricos which we tried at Christmas... Mark said it wasn't a patch on Mannys! LOL!!

Anyway, have a great time! Look forward to more pics.

Think you must be putting Matthew in a grow bag or something....6'2''??????


Have fun

Tracy x


----------



## Netty

Hi Wayne, great food photos!! hope Karens back is better


----------



## wayneg

Not been to Clearwater yet, just relaxing a few days to see how Karen's back goes - not great right now.

Would go to Manny's any day over Cali Grill if I was paying.

2 more things about Cali Grill, coldest place I have ever eaten in, and took 2 hours for 2 courses, a little too long.


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Love the shot of the boat through the mickey ears! Taken from the balcony?


----------



## Cyrano

Like the look of the food at CG, but would not have liked the time for service 

Hope Karen's back gets much better


----------



## UKDEB

Those portions are the perfect size for me.  As much as I love eating, I find huge plates full of food offputting.  I do like to take my time over dinner, but two hours for two courses is not good!


----------



## irongirlof12

love the piccies of OKW rooms 

food looks yummy, but I agree, I'll only be eating on site as it's free, wouldn't pay out that much 

hope Karen's pain eases off


----------



## natalielongstaff

free dining is the perfect chance of finding out where to go when you have to pay


----------



## scojos

natalielongstaff said:


> free dining is the perfect chance of finding out where to go when you have to pay



or where to avoid next time its free


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> Not been to Clearwater yet, just relaxing a few days to see how Karen's back goes - not great right now.
> 
> Would go to Manny's any day over Cali Grill if I was paying.
> 
> 2 more things about Cali Grill, coldest place I have ever eaten in, and took 2 hours for 2 courses, a little too long.



we didn't like CG at all when we ate there.  We were expecting so much given all the rave reviews but were very disappointed.
The service was the worst we experienced at any disney restaurant - signature or otherwise.
definitely NOT worth two table service credits.
we much much much prefer Citricos at the Grand Floridian, but we won't be eating there this time either.  We're sticking to the non-signature restaurants.

However, i'd definitely be willing to have that little volcano cake in the picture! yum!!


----------



## gemmybear83

natalielongstaff said:


> free dining is the perfect chance of finding out where to go when you have to pay





Thanks for the tip about Cali Grill being cold will make sure to take a cardigan with me!  Love the photo of the boat through the hidden mickey railings


----------



## T16GEM

Great updates Wayne!  
That meal at CG wouldn't touch the sides for my DH after a day in the parks! We would end up popping out to McD's at midnight to fill up!  

When do you go on the cruise?


----------



## gaylie

these are brilliant updates Wayne......especially the Cali Grill.  We're off to Victoria and Alberts next month, for 30th Anniversary really glad not going Cali now.....
Hope Karen starts to improve......keep the reports coming, so informative.  Enjoy the rest of your time out there....


----------



## heatherbelle

Thanks for posting Wayne

The room pics reminded me of our room last year.  Keep an eye out for frogs in the room.  Honestly we found one just before we went to sleep one night.

Do you like the resort?

I bet you will be sold on free dining once you have eaten your way through the parks and resorts.

looking forward to our jolly next year, as we will be back to the free dining plan, but travelling cattle class with Virgin I'm afraid.


----------



## Lizzybear

Sorry to hear CG wasn't a hit, we enjoyed it but my bf is vegetarian and they were really accomodating which i'm sure swayed us a bit


----------



## wayneg

Someone asked where our room was, I forgot to answer. We were offered a room near the hospitality house but it was ground level, after having rooms before with lizards and roaches in them we always want higher floors. So we were given room 5520, about furthest place away but makes no difference to us where we are.

Last night ate at GF Cafe. All enjoyed our meal. Alot better value than Cali Grill. Pics below.

Today ate at POFQ for lunch. All had chicken parm and was very nice. Tonights meal at 1900 Park Fayre.

This afternoon had a few hours in Universal Studios, very busy.





















View from our balcony.


----------



## Portugal1000

Thanks for report and pictures. We arrive Tuesday at Saratoga Springs. Hows the weather? Usually go at Xmas and weather has been great last 3 years.
Enjoy the rest of your holiday.


----------



## Netty

More fab food pics! 
great view from your room too


----------



## StitchMad

Posting on behalf of Dad because I won't let him have the laptop. 



Portugal1000 said:


> Thanks for report and pictures. We arrive Tuesday at Saratoga Springs. Hows the weather? Usually go at Xmas and weather has been great last 3 years.
> Enjoy the rest of your holiday.



Since we arrived Thursday, we have only had a couple of downpours. Mostly between 90 and 95 - nice and hot.

We ate at 1900 Park Fare this evening - didn't bother with photos of food as it's a buffet. Just a couple here with me and the characters.

We all enjoyed the food. Salmon, beef and pork carvery, stir-fry, paella, salads, soups, and loads more.

Chef Mickey's tomorrow morning for breakfast - and tomorrow evening SSR Turf Club.


----------



## Pootle

Lovely photos Matt and Wayne.  Building 55 is one of my favourites and I love the pool next to it.  I was in that building twice last year; once in a studio with a friend and once in a 1 bedroom with DH - great huge balcony with water views.

Worried about your Cali Grill being cold comment.  This drives me up the wall about Florida dining - but I've always found Cali Grill not too bad so if it's gone the way of the others for freezing temps, it will be off my list.

Lovely to have regular updates - thanks


----------



## iluvtot

StitchMad said:


> Posting on behalf of Dad because I won't let him have the laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> Since we arrived Thursday, we have only had a couple of downpours. Mostly between 90 and 95 - nice and hot.
> 
> We ate at 1900 Park Fare this evening - didn't bother with photos of food as it's a buffet. Just a couple here with me and the characters.
> 
> We all enjoyed the food. Salmon, beef and pork carvery, stir-fry, paella, salads, soups, and loads more.
> 
> Chef Mickey's tomorrow morning for breakfast - and tomorrow evening SSR Turf Club.



Hi Matt,

How's your mum doing?
That sounds like my kids! I'm only on now because they are all in bed!!
We've got 1900  Park Fayre on our list of ADR's. We did the breakfast a couple of years back, and want to try the eve.
Who's the young lady with the blue bow?? Must be slipping with my Disney character's, but can't work out who she is!
Oh! and did you try the strawberry soup?!
We're on countdown down, got the suitcases down yesterday!
Enjoy your day, hope your mum doesn't feel too rough after her day at Universal. Is she able to go on any of the rides?

Jules x


----------



## disneyholic family

GREAT pictures and posts Matt and Wayne!!!!

you got building 55!!! that is THE best location in all of OKW!!!!!!!!!!!!

that's the one we always ask for when we're there (and by the way, i was the one who asked where you're located)...that is the best view (in my opinion) and the most secluded and the quietest AND you have your very own private pool right outside your door - brilliant location!!!!!

we love that building!!!! and with a car, it really doesn't matter where you are..
and that's another thing i love about OKW - you get to drive right up to your building!!  if you have a car, there is pretty much zero walking through the resort!

have you visited the little shop in the main building?  the souvenir/food shop?
usually the people working in there are very very nice (they do that whole welcome home bit).

By the way, remember that since you're staying onsite, if you buy anything in the parks, you can have it sent to your resort - then you pick it up the next day at that little souvenir shop in the main building.  Although i know you don't buy anything, but in case you do. 

as for the GF Cafe, I also think it's quite good. The bread and deserts there are to die for  (but then again, i die for deserts anywhere..mmmmm   )

keep that food porn coming!!!! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Pegasus928

Great reports and pics coming in.
Shame about CG - when we went with the kids in Feb we loved it. Great service and the food was some of the tastiest I had ever had. I suppose it is like anywhere else in the world, you can have 2 totally different experiences on 2 different nights - which makes it hard for everyone else who is wondering whether or not to dine there.
Who is the character in the 2nd pic with Matt


----------



## Chilly

All that food porn is making me hungry.


----------



## aaronandterri

great updates keep them coming....food porn not helping my diet im soo hungry now!


----------



## higgy66

iluvtot said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> How's your mum doing?
> That sounds like my kids! I'm only on now because they are all in bed!!
> We've got 1900  Park Fayre on our list of ADR's. We did the breakfast a couple of years back, and want to try the eve.
> Who's the young lady with the blue bow?? Must be slipping with my Disney character's, but can't work out who she is!
> Oh! and did you try the strawberry soup?!
> We're on countdown down, got the suitcases down yesterday!
> Enjoy your day, hope your mum doesn't feel too rough after her day at Universal. Is she able to go on any of the rides?
> 
> Jules x




She looks like one of the ugly sisters??

Sounds like you're all having a great time. Can't wait to read more updates.


----------



## StitchMad

Pootle said:


> Building 55 is one of my favourites and I love the pool next to it.


The pool right next to us is closed for refurbishment. We went for a quick dip the other day in the main pool but it started to rain. Doesn't really matter for us as we would visit water parks anyway.



iluvtot said:


> How's your mum doing?
> Who's the young lady with the blue bow?? Must be slipping with my Disney character's, but can't work out who she is!
> Oh! and did you try the strawberry soup?!
> We're on countdown down, got the suitcases down yesterday!
> Enjoy your day, hope your mum doesn't feel too rough after her day at Universal. Is she able to go on any of the rides?


Mum had a slightly better day yesterday, morning was good - had a walk around Downtown Disney. Just Dad and I went into Universal and did a couple of rides. Mum went to watch Hangover at the Universal Cinema.

The blue bow lady is Drizella, one of the ugly sisters.

We saw the Strawberry Soup but it didn't look like my cup of tea. Strawberries are for ice-cream, not soup 



disneyholic family said:


> we love that building!!!! and with a car, it really doesn't matter where you are..
> and that's another thing i love about OKW - you get to drive right up to your building!!  if you have a car, there is pretty much zero walking through the resort!
> 
> have you visited the little shop in the main building?  the souvenir/food shop?
> usually the people working in there are very very nice (they do that whole welcome home bit).


Dad and I had a stroll around the resort a couple of days ago. At quite a fast pace, it was a 10 minute walk from the hospitality centre to our room. We took the car to the main pool 

Yes we visited the nice shop, I got my snack-option cotton candy from there yesterday! 

On our way to Chef Mickeys now then Magic Kingdom


----------



## Cyrano

Matt thanks for posting the update. Cool converse t-shirt by the way


----------



## disneyholic family

hey Matt - did your mom like Hangover?  we saw it last week and laughed our heads off...we thought it was really funny!!


----------



## PoppyAnna

Thanks for the fantastic "live" updates and pics


----------



## wils

Thanks for the updates Wayne & Matt


----------



## CHEK

Great updates 

Hope you enjoyed Chef Mickey's?


----------



## cherjp

Fab photos wayne


----------



## jockey

Really enjoying your updates, I love the GF cafe


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> hey Matt - did your mom like Hangover?  we saw it last week and laughed our heads off...we thought it was really funny!!



I have managed to get one of the laptops 5 mins.

Yes she enjoyed Hangover. Karen often prefers to watch a movie while we go into Universal.

Chef Mickeys was fun this morning, again its not something I would pay to do so DDP worked well again, incl tax $80 for 3 of us for some egg and bacon juice and coffee will try post some pics soon.
I knew Disney dining was pricey but never knew it was so expensive.

DVC rep caught us in Contemp this morning after also seeing us at DTD yesterday, after a short chat agreed their costings were not for me with what I pay and preferences.

A short rest now then to SSR Turf Club see what their food is like


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> I have managed to get one of the laptops 5 mins.
> 
> Yes she enjoyed Hangover. Karen often prefers to watch a movie while we go into Universal.
> 
> Chef Mickeys was fun this morning, again its not something I would pay to do so DDP worked well again, incl tax $80 for 3 of us for some egg and bacon juice and coffee will try post some pics soon.
> I knew Disney dining was pricey but never knew it was so expensive.
> 
> DVC rep caught us in Contemp this morning after also seeing us at DTD yesterday, after a short chat agreed their costings were not for me with what I pay and preferences.
> 
> A short rest now then to SSR Turf Club see what their food is like



agree about the pricing...we usually only do the disney restaurants a few times when we're there..
but in sept we'll be on free dining as well.....so should be fun!!


----------



## PoppyAnna

wayneg said:


> DVC rep caught us in Contemp this morning after also seeing us at DTD yesterday, after a short chat agreed their costings were not for me with what I pay and preferences.





I love (good) food and have had some lovely meals on Disney property but even after only hearing about your first few days I can see how people come home from free DDP trips saying that they got fed up with the eating

Hope you continue to enjoy, and that Karen's back improves


----------



## wayneg

Quickly post these before we go out.


----------



## CustardTart

Fantastic photos, Wayne!!! So many big smiles it made me and my DH smile too... Keep up the good work, sir!!!


----------



## disneyholic family

absolutely wonderful pictures of the family Wayne!!

i didn't mention how grown up Matt is now......i'm feeling old, having watched him grow up through these trips..

and i bet Matt, with his height, won't be a happy camper if he has to go back to cattle class on your next trip.


----------



## wayneg

Enjoyed our Turf club experience, not so much the food but the more intimate surroundings and great service from Will our server made for a great evening.
Our steaks had too much blue cheese topping, would have been better with about half (not often I complain about getting too much) also not thrilled with the balsamic-port glaze but the steak itself was good, Karen had Angus Chuck Cheeseburger which was excellent, she also had a cocktail that tasted about 99% proof, the fumes made me lightheaded. Desserts we all had choc lava cake which was very nice Will then brought us a glass of champagne with a strawberry each for our anniversary. 1st time I have tipped over 20% in a long time but worth it this evening.
Very surprised with Turf club grill, not what I expected at all. will post pics sometime.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

really loving your reports Wayne & Matt!!! - fantastic photos of you all too, great to see them!!!

Despite the food, it sounds as though you were treated really well at the Turf Club - Happy Anniversary and thanks for the fantastic reports!!


----------



## higgy66

Loving the updates. 

Wonderful photos - I wish my lot would produce smiles like that on camera. They're all smiles until the camera comes out and then I think they become possessed by a photo gremlin and suddenly close eyes, forced smiles..... need I go on! 

Glad you're all having a great time. Hope Karen is feeling a bit better.


----------



## Pootle

wayneg said:


> DVC rep caught us in Contemp this morning after also seeing us at DTD yesterday, after a short chat agreed their costings were not for me with what I pay and preferences.



I suggest you get them to show you a 1 bedroom whilst you are OKW Wayne.  Then imagine a time when it's just you and Karen and you want to spend more time just chillin' in comfortable surroundings ......... 

My next trip to Florida with DH is BA (business class) into Tampa, 1 night at Courtyard by Marriott then off to Disney's Vero Beach for 4 nights.  Another 2 nights off-site whilst we do train-related/sightseeing stuff around pretty Mount Dora, then back to OKW in a 1 bedroom.  We enjoy the change of activities and locations but I know it's not for everyone.  It's my perfect trip though and quite 'light' on points 

Great pictures and enjoyed your report on the Turf Club - thought we might try it next time.


----------



## iluvtot

StitchMad said:


> We saw the Strawberry Soup but it didn't look like my cup of tea. Strawberries are for ice-cream, not soup :lmao



LOL Or champagne??!!

Sorry, am a bit behind. Have managed to reclaim the laptop (as kids are asleep), so have been catching up.

Photos are great. Karen looks really well, hope she is begining to feel as good as she looks
What was the cocktail she had? Think I might have to try it
Oh, and happy anniversary! Was it actually yesterday?
What are your plans for today? Looking forward to finding out!

Jules x

PS sorry, am still a bit of a novice; and I don't now how to add bits from several posts


----------



## happyj

only just found the thread and enjoing very much .Sorry to hear about Karen .
Janet


----------



## gemmybear83

Turf Club sounds lovely - and I love the Chef Mickey photos!


----------



## wayneg

iluvtot said:


> What was the cocktail she had? Think I might have to try it
> Oh, and happy anniversary! Was it actually yesterday?
> What are your plans for today? Looking forward to finding out!



Can't remember cocktail name, only it had vodka in it, and a lot of it.
Our Anniversary is not until day after we get home but its our 20th so celebrating it this whole trip.
Into MK now.


----------



## Elise79

That chocolate cake from the Turf club looks soooo good 

Was the steak nice? I know you said it had too much sauce but I alway have my sauces on the side so I can the amount I want but will avoid it the actual steak wasn't good!

Hope Karen is feeling better


----------



## eyoreaud

Having a drool over all your foodie pics Wayne 

You all look so happy, glad you are having fun! 

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Cyrano

Great reports and photos as always Wayne.
I think I would have loved the blue cheese on the steak. Whereas the sickly chocolate cake would not be for me.

Magic that you had a server to make the experience at Turf Club one to enjoy


----------



## Pinky166

Great updates & pics Wayne. 

Hope your having fun in MK.


----------



## fairytale

Gosh Wayne,It doesnt seem like 5 mins since you was there last we just got back from a week in Cornwall so just catching up.

What do you think to the crowds, I've heard various reports from normal high summer crowds to abnormally quiet.

I think everyone is maybe waitng for october when we go


----------



## tennisfan

Loving the updates. The food looks delicious.  Great photos


----------



## orangetiggs

food l;ooks great at the turf club, may even book that up now for our trip.

Just had a look at the menu and fries are a side, is that included in the dining plan?


----------



## wayneg

Elise79 said:


> That chocolate cake from the Turf club looks soooo good
> 
> Was the steak nice? I know you said it had too much sauce but I alway have my sauces on the side so I can the amount I want but will avoid it the actual steak wasn't good!
> 
> Hope Karen is feeling better


It was very nice choc cake. I like a nice cheesecake myself but these choc lava cakes keep tempting me they are so good.
Karen is up and down with the pain, rented wheelchairs last 2 days but only to get between long distances, walking onto rides OK.



fairytale said:


> Gosh Wayne,It doesnt seem like 5 mins since you was there last we just got back from a week in Cornwall so just catching up.
> 
> What do you think to the crowds, I've heard various reports from normal high summer crowds to abnormally quiet.
> 
> I think everyone is maybe waitng for october when we go


May was last trip, only here twice this year, last year was 4 times, no more trips planned yet.
Roads were quiet first few days but now in parks its busy as usual at this time of year. 


orangetiggs said:


> food l;ooks great at the turf club, may even book that up now for our trip.
> 
> Just had a look at the menu and fries are a side, is that included in the dining plan?



Fries were included with Karens burger but we ordered a side to go with our steaks to share, had to pay extra for them. Whole bill came to just over $100 but only paid $8.79 for cocktail and side of fries, rest was covered on DDP.

Today had a cinnamon roll at Main St. bakery for my snack/breakfast, delicious. Lunch ate at POR again, all had chicken and fish basket. Tonight eating at Liberty Tree Tavern MK.


----------



## UKDEB

Woah!  I see what you mean about the blue cheese overload!  I've ordered that at the Turf Club in the past and I'm sure it didn't have that much on it.

Lovely to see you helping out with the updates, Matt.


----------



## UKDEB

Oh, and was the cocktail a Belmont Stakes Martini?


----------



## Mrdudecool

As I have said to Matt, I think you will love the liberty tree. We have been before and the food is just great.
Shame it isn't character anymore.

Glad you're having great fun!


----------



## StitchMad

UKDEB said:


> Oh, and was the cocktail a Belmont Stakes Martini?



Just spent the last 30 minutes searching the web for a drinks menu. Eventually found one - turns out it was called The Preakness Cosmo.


----------



## DISWolves

One thing that has annoyed me this year with Disney 'calculated' 18 & 20% gratuities at the foot of the bill. It seems that they have 'upped' the 15% base figure. Had a nice T-Bone at Texas Roadhouse last night at Hunters Creek.....are you tempted yet Wayne 
You mentioned that Universal was busy when you and Matt went. We arrived at 9:30 this morning and rode the Simpsons three times with no wait. Seems the park loadings are unpredictable


----------



## disneyholic family

i'm hooked on lava cakes too Wayne....mmmmm...

the idea of checking out a one bedroom when you're there is very good...

we stay in a 2 bedroom there and they're wonderful.......huge and with more closet space than i have at home!...

i would never pay rack rate there, but you can almost always get them for much less with an AP discount..

anyway, worth having them show you a 1 or 2 br while you're there...
at the OKW that is....the 1 and 2 BR are much bigger than the same at any of the other DVC properties..


----------



## castanea1985

StitchMad said:


> Posting on behalf of Dad because I won't let him have the laptop.



That made me laugh, Matt..... 

We've gave in long ago, and Becki and Jack have their own.... LOL

Hope your mum is feeling brighter.

Great food pics Wayne, gosh that chocolate lava cake looks yummy!

Tracy x


----------



## wayneg

Mrdudecool said:


> As I have said to Matt, I think you will love the liberty tree. We have been before and the food is just great.
> Shame it isn't character anymore.
> 
> Glad you're having great fun!


Hi Jack, not long to you getting here now.
You were right we di enjoy LTT, Karens fave meal yet this trip.



DISWolves said:


> One thing that has annoyed me this year with Disney 'calculated' 18 & 20% gratuities at the foot of the bill. It seems that they have 'upped' the 15% base figure. Had a nice T-Bone at Texas Roadhouse last night at Hunters Creek.....are you tempted yet Wayne
> You mentioned that Universal was busy when you and Matt went. We arrived at 9:30 this morning and rode the Simpsons three times with no wait. Seems the park loadings are unpredictable


Not tempted at all, I am enjoying the onsite meals so far. I tend to tip what I feel the service is worth rather than a %.

Pics from LTT. Forgot to take pics of Apple cobbler and ice cream but it was very nice


----------



## disney_princess_85

Thanks for the great updates Wayne and Matt! Looks like you're having a lot of fun out there.


----------



## tennisfan

The food from LTT looks delicious.  Thanks for the updates Wayne & Matt


----------



## Netty

oh I feel so hungry now...
great piccies again Wayne!!


----------



## irongirlof12

fab piccies, the free ddp seems to be


----------



## ruthie

Hi Wayne

Just catching up. we've been away.
Excellent report as usual, lovin the pictures.
I wonder if the restaurants will get busier with the free diners soon?
Looking forward to hearing loads more!

Ruthie


----------



## SammieG

hey wayne... we saw you in AK this morning!! hope you had a good day!


----------



## wayneg

SammieG said:


> hey wayne... we saw you in AK this morning!! hope you had a good day!



Why didn't you say hello? where were we? I am finding these EMH busier than normal days.

This morning we did AK then this afternoon a dip in the pool, it got so hot today. This evening went to Ohanas, now found Matts fave place to eat this trip. Has a great view from our table of MK, food was really nice, salad, bread, pork dumplings, chicken wings, noodles, broccoli, then meat on skewers turkey, pork, beef and shrimp. Dessert banana bread pudding and ice cream. Food good but lady singing(trying) and dancing was a bit annoying, would rather have just enjoyed the food. Pics when I upload them.

Tomorrow maybe Typoon Lagoon in morning, Disney Quest in afternoon then Le Cellier and Epcot in evening.


----------



## orangetiggs

cant wait for more, we leave in 2 weeks and i love these reports, gets me in the holiday mood


----------



## iluvtot

orangetiggs said:


> cant wait for more, we leave in 2 weeks and i love these reports, gets me in the holiday mood



I know what you mean! We go in just over a week, but now with all these fab food pics, I 'm wondering if I've made the right ADR's!! 
Ahh... decisions, decisions.... (Or in my case, indecisions, indecisions!!)

Jules x

PS is that spelt right? Not sure, I have a bit of word blindness with 'c','s' words. Another couple are advise/advice!


----------



## happyj

Glad you are enjoying the dis food. We love it. Only 9 days to 
go. 
we have never been to ohanas so have 
that to look forward to next year. 
Loving the reports. 
Keep um coming. 
Janet


----------



## SammieG

wayneg said:


> Why didn't you say hello? where were we? I am finding these EMH busier than normal days.



you were running off in the other direction and as soon as i saw you.. you were gone!  going over the bridge on the way in......

doubtless we  will bump into you again!!

have fun at typhoon lagoon


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> Pics from LTT. Forgot to take pics of Apple cobbler and ice cream but it was very nice



that post was just MEAN Wayne!!!  not only do you NOT take a desert picture, but you add insult to injury by teasing us with the nice comment!!!!


i mean really!!!????!?!?!?!?!??!
how could you forget us Wayne???????????????????????
show me all the roast beef porn you want, but it's not worth nothing without the desert porn!!!!!!!!!
I PROTEST on behalf of all the desert addicts out here in Disboard land!!!


----------



## heatherbelle

Mmmm, we didn't rate Ohana's when we went last year, but we had breakfast, might give it a whirl for dinner when we go next year.  It sounds like the food will be our cup of tea, was it a skillet type meal?


----------



## Cyrano

wayneg said:


> Food good but lady singing(trying) and dancing was a bit annoying, would rather have just enjoyed the food. Pics when I upload them.



You would enjoy Kevin Kloise's review of "kiss on the lips woman at Ohana's" on the DISunplugged podcast


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> that post was just MEAN Wayne!!!  not only do you NOT take a desert picture, but you add insult to injury by teasing us with the nice comment!!!!
> 
> 
> i mean really!!!????!?!?!?!?!??!
> how could you forget us Wayne???????????????????????
> show me all the roast beef porn you want, but it's not worth nothing without the desert porn!!!!!!!!!
> I PROTEST on behalf of all the desert addicts out here in Disboard land!!!


Oops Sorry


heatherbelle said:


> Mmmm, we didn't rate Ohana's when we went last year, but we had breakfast, might give it a whirl for dinner when we go next year.  It sounds like the food will be our cup of tea, was it a skillet type meal?


Everything was brought in dishes except the meats/shrimp they were brought around on skewers. All as much as you wanted.
Pics here,


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Just catching up - had a few days away - sounds fantastic so far with plenty more fun to come!


----------



## amystevekai&bump

wayneg said:


> Oops Sorry
> 
> Everything was brought in dishes except the meats/shrimp they were brought around on skewers. All as much as you wanted.
> Pics here,



photos look great Wayne - and glad to see you remembered the dessert!!

How did the pudding taste by the way?? - I've heard some fantastic reviews about it - does it really live up to the 'hype'??


----------



## StitchMad

amystevekai&bump said:


> How did the pudding taste by the way?? - I've heard some fantastic reviews about it - does it really live up to the 'hype'??



Yes it did, very nice dessert, was not too sure before we tasted it but all enjoyed

Sorry was logged in on Matts account again


----------



## wayneg

Just got in from a long day, Typhoon lagoon this morning, soooo busy, never seen them use overflow carpark before. Had lunch in Disney Quest, not been in for a few years a lot of new video games but too busy to get on most so didn't stay long. This evening Epcot and Dinner at Le Cellier, loved the meal, just can't understand Cali grill is 2 DDP credits and this is only 1, the food and atmosphere was way nicer, steaks were outstanding. Matt had Le Cellier Mushroom Filet Mignon I had New York Strip Steak and Karen had Roasted All Natural Chicken Breast. Also tried the cheese soup as I had heard so much about it, a bit too cheesey for Karen but Matt and I really liked. 
Only downer was server, ok thru the meal but at the end just wanted us out, brought bill he said he needed me to sign and leave tip. Came back 2 mins later and asked if I had done yet and took it, Mo he was called, wouldn't want him again.
Almost cancelled Le cellier when planning, so glad I didn't. Pics soon.


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


>




   




wayneg said:


> Just got in from a long day, Typhoon lagoon this morning, soooo busy, never seen them use overflow carpark before. Had lunch in Disney Quest, not been in for a few years a lot of new video games but too busy to get on most so didn't stay long. This evening Epcot and Dinner at Le Cellier, loved the meal, just can't understand Cali grill is 2 DDP credits and this is only 1, the food and atmosphere was way nicer, steaks were outstanding. Matt had Le Cellier Mushroom Filet Mignon I had New York Strip Steak and Karen had Roasted All Natural Chicken Breast. Also tried the cheese soup as I had heard so much about it, a bit too cheesey for Karen but Matt and I really liked.
> Only downer was server, ok thru the meal but at the end just wanted us out, brought bill he said he needed me to sign and leave tip. Came back 2 mins later and asked if I had done yet and took it, Mo he was called, wouldn't want him again.
> Almost cancelled Le cellier when planning, so glad I didn't. Pics soon.



sorry about the server - that's terrible...

but i totally agree about the 2 credits at CG grill vs the 1 at le cellier...

can't wait to see the pictures....sounds yummy!!


----------



## UKDEB

wayneg said:


> Dinner at Le Cellier, loved the meal, just can't understand Cali grill is 2 DDP credits and this is only 1


Whereas I can't understand the hype around Le Cellier .  We've eaten at both many times and, for me, California Grill is unquestionably superior.  Le Cellier is more than acceptable as a drop in (no longer possible thanks to DDP), but there's no way I'd scramble to make an ADR for it.  Vive la différence!


----------



## Pinky166

Ohhhh can't wait to see your piccie of the yummy Mushroom Filet at LC. I loved it in December, it was my favourite meal....we have booked twice for next month.


----------



## ruthie

Hi Wayne

I was just wondering if your onsite dining experience has made you change your mind about eating onsite?
If you didn't have free dining, would you pay for the plan?
and also will you stay onsite all the time now?


Ruthie


----------



## disneyholic family

ruthie said:


> Hi Wayne
> 
> I was just wondering if your onsite dining experience has made you change your mind about eating onsite?
> If you didn't have free dining, would you pay for the plan?
> and also will you stay onsite all the time now?
> 
> 
> Ruthie



i'll guess Wayne's answer to this one - if there's a bargain,he'll stay onsite, otherwise not....


----------



## tennisfan

The food at O'Hanas is making me hungry.  Thanks for the updates


----------



## pixiepower04

heatherbelle said:


> Mmmm, we didn't rate Ohana's when we went last year, but we had breakfast, might give it a whirl for dinner when we go next year.  It sounds like the food will be our cup of tea, was it a skillet type meal?



We didn't like the dinner but loved the breakfast but maybe it was the 3ft long skewers of meat that put us off!


----------



## disney_princess_85

wayneg said:


> Only downer was server, ok thru the meal but at the end just wanted us out, brought bill he said he needed me to sign and leave tip. Came back 2 mins later and asked if I had done yet and took it, Mo he was called, wouldn't want him again.



That would really bug me, to the point where I wouldn't bother leaving a tip at all.


----------



## Chilly

Love Ohana


----------



## wayneg

ruthie said:


> Hi Wayne
> 
> I was just wondering if your onsite dining experience has made you change your mind about eating onsite?
> If you didn't have free dining, would you pay for the plan?
> and also will you stay onsite all the time now?
> 
> 
> Ruthie





disneyholic family said:


> i'll guess Wayne's answer to this one - if there's a bargain,he'll stay onsite, otherwise not....



How well you know me.
We are enjoying it but I wouldn't want every holiday like this, meals take a lot longer onsite and tied to times, not what we prefer. Also prefer offsite hotel, this trip we are not getting the time to get outside Disney as much. When offsite we don't feel its any effort to goto Disney, now onsite we feel its an effort to go offsite. 


disney_princess_85 said:


> That would really bug me, to the point where I wouldn't bother leaving a tip at all.



I had already put the tip in the folder and he whisked it away or I would have certainly reduced it.


----------



## wayneg

Pics from Le Cellier. Lunch at Wolfgang Puck Express again today, now just going to Whispering Canyon Cafe.


----------



## Netty

Hey Wayne-more great photos!!
hope your whispering canyon experience is better than our was
by the way-check out my new coundown!


----------



## scottishgirl87

Wow, those desserts look godly!


----------



## StitchMad

Here is my Dad wondering whether to use the 40% off voucher, or the Buy 1 get the 2nd 50% off deal. Something we put up with even in Reebok! Calculating the prices on his phone.. 

He finally decided on 40% off. I want Converse shoes - trying to get him to part with his money!!


----------



## Tinks1984

Fantastic updates Wayne & Matt! Thanks! 

Loved the Le Cellier pictures, brought back some wonderful memories and confirmed to me that this is most certainly one we're going back to for dinner next May! Loved it there last time - cheese soup is brilliant!


----------



## irongirlof12

I am gutted that I can't get a ressie for le cellier - your meal there looks so delish!


----------



## disney_princess_85

Le Cellier looks fab!  Can't wait to eat there next month.


----------



## iluvtot

irongirlof12 said:


> I am gutted that I can't get a ressie for le cellier - your meal there looks so delish!



When did you want? I have made a couple of ressies there, but will have to cancel 

Jules x

They are lunch time reservations


----------



## wayneg

Pics from last 2 meals, Whispering Canyon last night, all enjoyed again a little too long for a meal but not too bad.






First plate full





And the 2nd





Karen and I had fruit which was really nice.





Matt had cheesecake to go, couldn't eat it there.










Tonight Cape May, Myself and Matt like it a lot, Karen not so much, chicken was not good which is main thing she eats.
Just took pics of what I ate.
Clam Chowder


----------



## Pinky166

Yummy Yummy!!! 

Just caught up with all the food porn......I'm starving now!


----------



## jockey

Great pics Wayne, I love the atmosphere at WCC


----------



## iluvtot

wayneg said:


> Tonight Cape May, Myself and Matt like it a lot, Karen not so much, chicken was not good which is main thing she eats.
> Just took pics of what I ate.
> Clam Chowder



Hi Wayne,
Great food pics again! Comments about chicken not being so good has got me thinking though. That is all our kids would eat there, so maybe not such a good choice for us
We did breakfast there a few years ago and enjoyed it. The Servers were lovely, and they had crispy creme donuts on the buffet
How's Karen doing?
What's the plan for today? Enjoy!

Jules x


----------



## irongirlof12

I mainly eat chicken as well  meat looked quite nice tho


----------



## ariel75

StitchMad said:


> Here is my Dad wondering whether to use the 40% off voucher, or the Buy 1 get the 2nd 50% off deal. Something we put up with even in Reebok! Calculating the prices on his phone..
> 
> He finally decided on 40% off. I want Converse shoes - trying to get him to part with his money!!


Did u get any converse cant wait 2 get there me and my son will spend a fortune no doubt everytime i see a pair i want i tell myself to wait.
Let us know if you get any bargains..


----------



## ruthie

Hi Wayne

Great pictures as usual! 
Do you have any of WPE? Is it as good as everyone says?

Thanks for taking the time to post for us all



Ruthie


----------



## disneyholic family

irongirlof12 said:


> I am gutted that I can't get a ressie for le cellier - your meal there looks so delish!



even if you don't have a reservation, you should try a walk up...
just walk up to the restaurant when you're at Epcot and see if they have anything available..

they reported on the podcast last week that when they went for a walkup there were plenty of tables available..
lots of people have made reservations and not kept them....

and they specified walking up to the restaurant - not calling on the phone beforehand and not trying the centralized reservation service in guest relations....they said you should walk right up to the restaurant and try your luck....they were able to get into le cellier last week that way...


GREAT pictures Wayne!!!  the food at le cellier looked really good (and the deserts really adorable, though not necessarily the tastiest).....

actually, the food at WCC looked pretty appetizing too- i must be hungry  

what shoe store was that picture taken in? which mall?

i have so much shopping to do and it seems as if we're going to have to cancel the trip...


----------



## Tink2312

I'm loving your live reports, Wayne and Matt! 

You've been to many of the same restaurants we'll be eating at in November, so loving seeing your pics and reading your opinions. 

Hope Matt hasn't spent all his (or perhaps your) $$ yet - remember guys, shopping is a marathon not a sprint! 

Enjoy the rest of your trip


----------



## dbriggsq

Love the photos of Cape May - think it's up there with Boma as our favourite. The fish in batter there is always the best I've ever tasted and the beef was great as well.

The kids loved that they could write on the tablecloths - got some good games of hangman going.


----------



## StitchMad

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OVT7N4IeoI

Rented boat yesterday afternoon, took a bit of video & uploaded to youtube.


----------



## PoppyAnna

StitchMad said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OVT7N4IeoI
> 
> Rented boat yesterday afternoon, took a bit of video & uploaded to youtube.



  Cool.....

May I ask how much the boat hire cost Matt?

TIA.


----------



## disneyholic family

StitchMad said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OVT7N4IeoI
> 
> Rented boat yesterday afternoon, took a bit of video & uploaded to youtube.



thanks for the link Matt!!  looks like fun - you're a talkative bunch i see!

we also rented a boat at  OKW, but smaller than that i think....


----------



## StitchMad

PoppyAnna said:


> Cool.....
> 
> May I ask how much the boat hire cost Matt?
> 
> TIA.


Both the Sun Tracker and the Whaler (smaller) cost $45 plus tax for 30 minutes.



disneyholic family said:


> thanks for the link Matt!!  looks like fun - you're a talkative bunch i see!
> 
> we also rented a boat at  OKW, but smaller than that i think....


We wanted the smaller boat (Whaler) but only the Sun Trackers are allowed around the Downtown Disney area so we decided to go with that . It was great fun!!


----------



## wayneg

iluvtot said:


> How's Karen doing?


Slightly better but still nowhere near fit, need a wheelchair everyday. 


irongirlof12 said:


> I mainly eat chicken as well  meat looked quite nice tho


Beef was excellent.


ruthie said:


> Hi Wayne
> 
> Great pictures as usual!
> Do you have any of WPE? Is it as good as everyone says?
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to post for us all
> 
> Ruthie


Just taken more pics today at WPE but not getting time to upload them. Will as soon as poss.


disneyholic family said:


> even if you don't have a reservation, you should try a walk up...
> just walk up to the restaurant when you're at Epcot and see if they have anything available..
> 
> 
> GREAT pictures Wayne!!!  the food at le cellier looked really good (and the deserts really adorable, though not necessarily the tastiest).....
> 
> actually, the food at WCC looked pretty appetizing too- i must be hungry
> 
> what shoe store was that picture taken in? which mall?
> 
> i have so much shopping to do and it seems as if we're going to have to cancel the trip...



Upto a few days ago I would say walk up was possible but now US free DDP has started they are turning people away every meal we have.
I would say Le Cellier would be top of my list for ADR's if we ever do DDP again, best steaks we have had all trip, nice atmosphere and served at a good pace, not rushed but not too slow. 

It was Reebok at Premium outlets. Got trainers for $28, full price about $75.

Last night ate at Crystal Palace MK, from arriving to being seated almost 1 hour, computer went down a lot of unhappy guests, must have been upto 100 stood outside with lots of empty tables. food was nice once we got in.

Tonight ate at Tutto Italia Epcot, 1st impressions were not good, strange place and too many tables crammed in but service and food was excellent, Karen and Matt had lasagne, I had halibut, all enjoyed. Upload pics when I am not so tired, Hoop Dee Doo tomorrow.


----------



## Pegasus928

Just catching up on this thread after a few days travelling and sleeping.
Even though we are off-site next trip it's still good to see what is on offer on-site as it helps us make our minds up for future visits.
Loving all the pics - had to laugh at you in the shop with your calculator out  - I might have to try that next time DW is in the Fossil shop to see if it encourages her to exercise some restraint 

Pleased to hear - and see - that you are having a good vacation


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

StitchMad said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OVT7N4IeoI
> 
> Rented boat yesterday afternoon, took a bit of video & uploaded to youtube.



We also like to rent a boat - in December we rented at the Boardwalk (discount if you have an annual pass) - we went down to the studios - it was good

Looks like you are all having a great holiday - with plenty of food - makes me hungry everytime I look at this thread


----------



## Cyrano

Glad you rated the food better than we did in Whispering Canyon. IMHO it was medicore for $130 for the 5 of us.

Le Cellier and Cape May both look nice choices


----------



## wayneg

Cyrano said:


> Glad you rated the food better than we did in Whispering Canyon. IMHO it was medicore for $130 for the 5 of us.
> 
> Le Cellier and Cape May both look nice choices



We have enjoyed some nice meals but I would not pay the price for many of them, incl WCC, think it was about $100 for 3 of us, could buy 2 nice meals offsite for that. Ok free on DDP.

Crystal Palace didn't take pics of food as its standard buffet food. 




















Cup cake and card fo our Anniversary signed by Pooh and friends.





Tutto Itallia meals















Nice but expected cream in them not Ice Cream.










Few more from WPE.

























Going to get ready for Hoop De Doo Review now, attempt to use Disney transport


----------



## Pegasus928

I like the look of the one just above - the sandwich with the crisps. What was that?


----------



## wayneg

Pegasus928 said:


> I like the look of the one just above - the sandwich with the crisps. What was that?



Hi Kenny, It was Mu Shu chicken pocket, Asian slaw, crisp bean sprouts, spicy hoisin. 

Been to Hoop Dee Doo review tonight, great evening, way too much to drink. Bus journey there a nightmare 1hr 15 mins for a trip that takes 5-6 mins by car. Coming home much better, about 30 mins. Done Hoop twice now, enjoyed both times. Sleep now and sober up for Crystal Palace breakfast at 10:25am.


----------



## Pegasus928

You'll have to let me know how that goes. 
We have this booked for our upcoming trip - one of the only Disney dining we are doing - but to be honest the main reason I have done this is for the chance to get some pics of us in front of the castle on a quiet Main Street.


----------



## Pootle

wayneg said:


> Been to Hoop Dee Doo review tonight, great evening, way too much to drink. Bus journey there a nightmare 1hr 15 mins for a trip that takes 5-6 mins by car. Coming home much better, about 30 mins.



Did you do bus to MK and then boat to FW or 2 buses?  I prefer the bus and boat option.

I would always go to MK on the bus - happy to drive to other parks/resorts, but bus to MK is a big plus for staying on site IMO


----------



## cherjp

Wayne, whats the pasta dish and whats the pizza, and where from they both look lovely, and the bread too.


----------



## castanea1985

wayneg said:


> Hi Kenny, It was Mu Shu chicken pocket, Asian slaw, crisp bean sprouts, spicy hoisin.
> 
> Been to Hoop Dee Doo review tonight, great evening, way too much to drink. Bus journey there a nightmare 1hr 15 mins for a trip that takes 5-6 mins by car. Coming home much better, about 30 mins. Done Hoop twice now, enjoyed both times. Sleep now and sober up for Crystal Palace breakfast at 10:25am.



1hr 15mins............. wow!! Was it stopping a lot Wayne?? 

What did you think of Tutto Italia? Mark and I ate there in May ... over $90 for the two us... ?? and I only had a starter as my main meal!! 

Pics look good! Hope Karen can get sorted out when you get back!

Tracy xx


----------



## disney_princess_85

Fantastic food pics Wayne, I'm starving now! I can't wait until I'm over there, I'm really looking forward to trying out the DDP.


----------



## jayduk

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> We also like to rent a boat - in December we rented at the Boardwalk (discount if you have an annual pass) - we went down to the studios - it was good
> 
> Looks like you are all having a great holiday - with plenty of food - makes me hungry everytime I look at this thread



How much is it to rent a boat? Looks good.

Loving the updates Wayneg


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

jayduk said:


> How much is it to rent a boat? Looks good.
> 
> Loving the updates Wayneg



The Sun Trackers (the larger boats) are about $35 + tax to hire for 30 minutes.


----------



## Cyrano

the bus journey could have put a dampner on the evening. Glad that Hoop made up for it


----------



## scottishgirl87

I have a question for you, Wayne, if you don't mind!

You say you wouldn't pay the full price for the meals....I know you're a big off-site supporter, but if staying on-site in the future would you consider paying for the DDP (obviously if it wasn't free)? Would you see it as good value for money?

Sorry if someone already asked you this! Have enjoyed reading your updates!!


----------



## wayneg

Pegasus928 said:


> You'll have to let me know how that goes.
> We have this booked for our upcoming trip - one of the only Disney dining we are doing - but to be honest the main reason I have done this is for the chance to get some pics of us in front of the castle on a quiet Main Street.


CP breakfast this morning was OK but we had late night last night at Hoop so we were all tired, also did CP dinner few nights ago so already seen Pooh and friends once. We all preferred Chef Mickeys for breakfast.



Pootle said:


> Did you do bus to MK and then boat to FW or 2 buses?  I prefer the bus and boat option.
> 
> I would always go to MK on the bus - happy to drive to other parks/resorts, but bus to MK is a big plus for staying on site IMO


We did buses OKW~DTD~FW. worst bit was waiting for a bus at OKW, over 20 mins in the heat. We totally dislike buses, we considered taxi and should have, thought we would give busses another chance but they are not for us.



cherjp said:


> Wayne, whats the pasta dish and whats the pizza, and where from they both look lovely, and the bread too.


Pasta was Rigatoni with chicken Alfredo $14.95, the other was not pizza, it was a Rotisserie BBQ Beef Melt - $10.95


Mrs Doubtfire said:


> The Sun Trackers (the larger boats) are about $35 + tax to hire for 30 minutes.


$45+tax now


scottishgirl87 said:


> I have a question for you, Wayne, if you don't mind!
> 
> You say you wouldn't pay the full price for the meals....I know you're a big off-site supporter, but if staying on-site in the future would you consider paying for the DDP (obviously if it wasn't free)? Would you see it as good value for money?
> 
> Sorry if someone already asked you this! Have enjoyed reading your updates!!



Would cost us $120 a day, no I would not pay it. anyone that only wants to eat onsite then yes its good value if you use it well, for us we are really missing our usual offsite places, Mimis cafe, Texas or Logans Roadhouse, Chilis, Sweet Toms etc, eating somewhere like these for eve meal and lunch in park costs us about £80/day average so $120 everyday is a lot more than we normally pay, plus tips are more. Its been a good experience, better than  I thought but wouldn't want it every trip, will certainly consider free DDP again next August if the 42% off OKW/SSR is still going when we get home.


----------



## wayneg

No more table service meals now, just a few counter service to use up so no more food pics for a while. Go on cruise on Saturday for 7 nights and don't think we will have internet access, costs 75cents/min so will probably only get emails every day and no DIS access will still take pics and post on return.

Hoop last night was a lot of fun, I know some don't like this show but we do, I also love the ribs(same as at Trails End)

The food(sorry looks like I forgot dessert pics again, way too much to drink by then)











Beans and Mash we started to eat then remembered photo




















The show















Pics of us, me a little tipsy


----------



## Pootle

wayneg said:


> We did buses OKW~DTD~FW. worst bit was waiting for a bus at OKW, over 20 mins in the heat. We totally dislike buses, we considered taxi and should have, thought we would give busses another chance but they are not for us.



I think the big downer is waiting in the August heat.  I generally find the bus service is fine - but I go in the cooler months of the year these days.  In fact, sitting at the South Point bus stop is very pleasant on a November morning   And, it's nice to be able to bus to Epcot, get the boat to HS and bus back from there for instance.

Glad to see you would consider doing it again - if the price was right .  I've never done the DDP - I like to eat offsite and OKW (and SSR) make that very easy to do.  I do have the TiW card for the 20% discount off the onsite meals and 'adult beverages' (including POR food court).

I just looked at my records .... I keep detailed records of the cost of my DVC membership .... and an OKW studio will cost me £27.28 for the weekday nights in dues this November.  My weekend nights have been bought via the Disney UK site at about £100 a night I must confess.  Even so, I'm still very happy with that.  There are some good value resales out there Wayne  ... still not tempted?

Have a great time on your cruise and best wishes to Karen.  I've appreciated Matt's comments too ..... quite a sense of humour


----------



## scottishgirl87

wayneg said:


> Would cost us $120 a day, no I would not pay it. anyone that only wants to eat onsite then yes its good value if you use it well, for us we are really missing our usual offsite places, Mimis cafe, Texas or Logans Roadhouse, Chilis, Sweet Toms etc, eating somewhere like these for eve meal and lunch in park costs us about £80/day average so $120 everyday is a lot more than we normally pay, plus tips are more. Its been a good experience, better than  I thought but wouldn't want it every trip, will certainly consider free DDP again next August if the 42% off OKW/SSR is still going when we get home.



Thanks Wayne!


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

I am very encouraged for my trip next year!


----------



## aaronandterri

loving all the updates.
Looks like your all having a great time x


----------



## Booknut

Have loved reading this thread, thanks for sharing your holiday with us, great pics!!!  Hope you have a wonderful time on that cruise


----------



## Ware Bears

I've enjoyed reading through, have a great time on your cruise.


----------



## PoppyAnna

Have a great time on the cruise, thanks for all the reports and pics so far


----------



## Cyrano

Great update Wayne.
Hope Karen, Matt and yourself have a lovely time on the cruise.
Looking forward to updates in 7 days time


----------



## gemmybear83

Great update Wayne, have a fab time on the cruise


----------



## wayneg

Pootle said:


> Glad to see you would consider doing it again - if the price was right .  I've never done the DDP - I like to eat offsite and OKW (and SSR) make that very easy to do.  I do have the TiW card for the 20% discount off the onsite meals and 'adult beverages' (including POR food court).
> 
> I just looked at my records .... I keep detailed records of the cost of my DVC membership .... and an OKW studio will cost me £27.28 for the weekday nights in dues this November.  My weekend nights have been bought via the Disney UK site at about £100 a night I must confess.  Even so, I'm still very happy with that.  There are some good value resales out there Wayne  ... still not tempted?
> 
> Have a great time on your cruise and best wishes to Karen.  I've appreciated Matt's comments too ..... quite a sense of humour



If I have my calulations right I would have needed 248 points for this trip, at this years dues for OKW I believe thats an average of around £45/night ontop of buying the points initially, I appreciate that would be very appealling to people who like to be in Disney and use the benefits that go with it, for us we are avoiding EMH like the plague, they have been a nightmare this trip, don't like Disney transport and not having wireless internet is a pain. Parking is free offsite with our AP's. 
Its been a change and enjoyed doing DDP but not enjoyed staying here anymore than somewhere like Fairfield Inn, Marriott village or similar places at around £25-30 incl breakfast and wireless internet. Still prefer to be out and come into Disney than be in and get out. Every time we have gone out of Disney Matt has said "yeah we have escaped again", thats exactly how it feels, escaping from Disney but I am sure that is because of the DDP, it is very tying.
This year its cost £91/night + $10/night internet, next year its gone upto £100/night +$10/night, while its only £9/night more I am still not sure we will do it, going to look at offsite offers 1st and do lots of calculations.

And yes Matt has a great sense of humor. must have got it from me


----------



## iluvtot

Hi Wayne and co!
We arrive OKW on Monday,by which time you would have sailed off into the sunset....!
You said you have been avoiding EMH, is that because they really are that bad, or because of Karen's leg ?( hope things are getting easier, Karen)
I am still playing with our itinerary, (I know, but it's not over till the fat lady sings, and I have been warbling away like a parrot with a sore throat!) I go from including EMH to avoiding them! Do you think it would be best to forget them?
Also, it is our anniversary when we get back, but I wanted to 'celebrate' on our last eve there. Do you have to tell them the real date, or can you tell a little porky?
Have a fab cruise, chill out and enjoy!! Thanks for all the help.

Jules x
Oooh! I love these little icons! I wonder if I could do a trip report on our return, and use all of them! That's an ! Or has it been done before?!


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Just tell them you are clebrating your anniversary. It doesn't have to be the actual date. Have a great time.


----------



## iluvtot

howlongtillsummer? said:


> Just tell them you are clebrating your anniversary. It doesn't have to be the actual date. Have a great time.



Thankyou! We can't wait

Jules x


----------



## wayneg

iluvtot said:


> Hi Wayne and co!
> We arrive OKW on Monday,by which time you would have sailed off into the sunset....!
> You said you have been avoiding EMH, is that because they really are that bad, or because of Karen's leg ?( hope things are getting easier, Karen)
> I am still playing with our itinerary, (I know, but it's not over till the fat lady sings, and I have been warbling away like a parrot with a sore throat!) I go from including EMH to avoiding them! Do you think it would be best to forget them?
> Also, it is our anniversary when we get back, but I wanted to 'celebrate' on our last eve there. Do you have to tell them the real date, or can you tell a little porky?
> Have a fab cruise, chill out and enjoy!! Thanks for all the help.
> 
> Jules x
> Oooh! I love these little icons! I wonder if I could do a trip report on our return, and use all of them! That's an ! Or has it been done before?!



As Kathryn says tell them whenever you want, we have worn our anniversary badges most evenings and its not until 2nd Sept, majority of places we have just had a "Happy Anniversary, how many years?" but Turf club grill we got champagne and Crystal Palace we got a cup cake and card. Done Disney 22 or 23 times over 16 years and not celebrated anything upto this year with them so we are making most of our 20 years anniversary, also got Birthday gift card in May so its been nice to get something from them for a change.

EMH we have done we have hardly been on anything for the crowds and lines, been much better getting in parks early on non EMH days. We were planning on doing MGM today until we saw EMH morning so now going to EPCOT.


----------



## scojos

glad your having a great time, how did you get the birthday gift card, i want one!!
ironically we too judged a few of the restaurants "ok" that you have visited - we have free DDp again next year, and totally agree we wouldnt pay for it, as you just wouldnt eat that much normally, would you, imho?
sorry to hear your wife is still in pain, hope she feels better soon
Tracy


----------



## Netty

Great report Wayne  I don't think I could do more than a week in a disney hotel, I'd feel it was too much for me all that disney!! dont get me wrong, I love disney but to live eat and breathe it 24/7 just isnt for me! like you we like to stay  offsite. 
enjoy your cruise-the boards going to be quiet with you not being around though 
Hope you all have fun


----------



## disneyholic family

just caught up on all your posts..

i'm not a fan of tutto italia, but those deserts look yummy!! (guess you've figured out i have a MAJOR sweet tooth     )

i agree with you Wayne, i would never pay for the DDP, but free dining is definitely worth doing (if the whole advance booking insanity doesn't drive you mad)...

as it turns out, we've had to cancel our trip - we were scheduled to be in WDW from aug 31 to sept 14 for free dining.
I had two rooms - all paid up and everything, but had to cancel (i got all the money back except for $200 - $100 per room).

my sister was just diagnosed with a third kind of cancer and will have surgery next week.  So it wasn't really possible for her to travel right away..
besides she'll have to start chemo and radiation again..

so i canceled the WDW trip...i'll probably pop over to detroit at some point to be with her during her treatment..

anyway, since we're not going to the states, we've decided to compensate ourselves with a quick trip to italy.... DH and DD have never been there..
DD picked it...
so that's what i have to research now and plan a trip..
we'll go the first week of october....

anyone  know anything about italy?  last time i was there was 40 years ago (when i was 14)....i'm assuming it's changed just a tad... 

Karen, Wayne, Matt - have a wonderful time on your cruise!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Bon Voyage!!!


----------



## tennisfan

Just caught up with the last couple of days.  The food is making me hungry.

Hope you enjoy the cruise


----------



## irongirlof12

disneyholic family said:


> just caught up on all your posts..
> 
> i'm not a fan of tutto italia, but those deserts look yummy!! (guess you've figured out i have a MAJOR sweet tooth     )
> 
> i agree with you Wayne, i would never pay for the DDP, but free dining is definitely worth doing (if the whole advance booking insanity doesn't drive you mad)...
> 
> as it turns out, we've had to cancel our trip - we were scheduled to be in WDW from aug 31 to sept 14 for free dining.
> I had two rooms - all paid up and everything, but had to cancel (i got all the money back except for $200 - $100 per room).
> 
> my sister was just diagnosed with a third kind of cancer and will have surgery next week.  So it wasn't really possible for her to travel right away..
> besides she'll have to start chemo and radiation again..
> 
> so i canceled the WDW trip...i'll probably pop over to detroit at some point to be with her during her treatment..
> 
> anyway, since we're not going to the states, we've decided to compensate ourselves with a quick trip to italy.... DH and DD have never been there..
> DD picked it...
> so that's what i have to research now and plan a trip..
> we'll go the first week of october....
> 
> anyone  know anything about italy?  last time i was there was 40 years ago (when i was 14)....i'm assuming it's changed just a tad...
> 
> Karen, Wayne, Matt - have a wonderful time on your cruise!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Bon Voyage!!!



hope you sis' is okay . My sister has been through a lot recently and it is hard to cope with  sometimes, you want to deal with it for them but you can't. 

italy is amazing. where abouts are you going? italians really value family meal times and make a big deal of this and in the early afternoon; out come the ice-creams and cute little sweets pastries. they are a great nation, very friendly, totally love kids,food etc ( they also love to shop )


----------



## UKDEB

DVC means different things to different people.  Like you, we enjoy staying offsite and eating offsite, but we also enjoy an onsite fix for part of the trip.  Buying into DVC has allowed us to have the best accommodation available for that element (rather than paying top whack for a room which is what we did pre-DVC).  DDP on the other hand is our idea of hell - free or not.  It simply wouldn't work for us.  We need to pick and choose our Disney dining, not be forced to eat onsite every meal.  Eating is a huge part of the holiday for us and there are just too many great places offsite to be tied to Disney restaurants.

Have a wonderful time on the cruise.  I can't wait to see the photos and hear all about it.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

Just got back from a week in Cornwall - and had to catch up with Wayne immediately!!  More great posts and pics from you and Matt - really loving your report!! 

Hope you have a wonderful cruise - just not sure how I am going to stand waiting to see all the pictures!!!




UKDEB said:


> DVC means different things to different people.  Like you, we enjoy staying offsite and eating offsite, but we also enjoy an onsite fix for part of the trip.  Buying into DVC has allowed us to have the best accommodation available for that element (rather than paying top whack for a room which is what we did pre-DVC).  DDP on the other hand is our idea of hell - free or not.  It simply wouldn't work for us.  We need to pick and choose our Disney dining, not be forced to eat onsite every meal.  Eating is a huge part of the holiday for us and there are just too many great places offsite to be tied to Disney restaurants.
> 
> Have a wonderful time on the cruise.  I can't wait to see the photos and hear all about it.




I love that we all have different ideas and different things work for each of us!!  I have just bought into DVC for exactly the reasons Deb has said. Although it took me eight years to realise this made sense for us, and now I wonder why I waited so long!!

I am also trying the DDP for part of our trip next year, and I agree with what Wayne posted earlier - it can make sense, but only if you want to eat onsite for the whole time, (and would have done so without the plan). 

We are working it so that we do all our onsite dining during the 5 days we have the plan - and we have worked out we will definitely save money, by the time we do all our character meals at Crystal Palace & Chef Mickeys, Le Cellier(we'll save even more if they still allow the Candlelight Processional package on DDP when we go!!), Ohanas & Whispering Canyon dinner, that really does add up when you look at the menu prices!!

This option suits us, as we will have 5 days of 'planned and prepaid' expensive meals (all meals we would have booked anyway!!) - and I don't mind having a small part of my holiday planned around eating, but wouldn't like it every day. It will mean our character meals are concentrated during one part of our holiday - but i'm willing to put up with that for the savings on the plan.

Anyway, as I say, different ways suit different people - its just figuring out which way suits you and your family best!!


----------



## Pegasus928

When reading the trip reports from everyone on here it is always tempting to book loads of ADRs based on peoples reviews and the pics they are posting - but that would cost an absolute fortune and would take too much money away from doing other things that we enjoy doing.
We like Disney, and enjoy having the odd meal in the restaurants but would hate being tied to a plan and only eating on site. There are just too many excellent places to try away from the parks.
Thanks for all your honest reviews Wayne - I'm sure they go a long way to helping a lot pf people decide exactly what sort of holiday would work best for them.


----------



## scojos

Pegasus928 said:


> When reading the trip reports from everyone on here it is always tempting to book loads of ADRs based on peoples reviews and the pics they are posting - but that would cost an absolute fortune and would take too much money away from doing other things that we enjoy doing.



i totally agree, looking at all the images makes me want to eat in restaurants we had decided "were not for us", and we have the free DDP so wont cost us anything!
i think, as many have said before, its everything in moderation, like wayne - we last year felt we were escaping disney on our short trips out, hey we were excited about pepsi and not coke (and im a coke drinker).
2 weeks on site with free ddp is an offer to good to refuse, for our family of 5 (2 adults and 3 kids of 12, 10 and 7 but i have upgraded to adult dining for her..) the cost of eating is a major issue, even when we took limited snacks into the parks we still spent alot on cakes etc (well it would be rude not to have a dole whip and a cookie sandwich, wont it?)
now, i know that i dont have to budget for food, whish suits me, and i know ill pay OOP for somethings (ghiardhellis on the 1st night) i also know that the kids will be feed, when i run out of money!
we are going off site for the last few days and will eat at our old favs GC, taco bell, wendys and new one, texas de brazil, the other thread has got me quite excited!!
i do think people forget what a vacuum disney creates, how it draws you in, and how hard in can be to pull out, hey why bother going off site when you can get everything you need onsite?
i have tried to plan a little "off site" time every other day, even if it is just a trip to the crossroads for icecream or walmart for "bits"
glad you re having a good time wayne, sorry went off on a tagent!


----------



## castanea1985

Have a great time on the cruise, Wayne.
Hope Karen is feeling a bit brighter?? Loved all your reports and food pictures.

Tracy xx


----------



## Pootle

wayneg said:


> Every time we have gone out of Disney Matt has said "yeah we have escaped again", thats exactly how it feels, escaping from Disney but I am sure that is because of the DDP, it is very tying.



Catching up with this thread after just getting back from a long weekend at a Marriott Village outside of Paris - and didn't even go into Disneyland once despite its being on the doorstep!  So ..... it goes without saying I'm sure the 'escaping' Disney feeling is more to do with the DDP ... when I'm with DH I go into the parks very little but still appreciate the DVC accommodation and flexibility.  I'm with UKDeb on the DDP - more like my idea of hell too; the thought of being tied to Disney dining reservations every day , but I can see the attraction in terms of value for families.  For my trip with friends in November, I've made a couple of reservations (Cali Grill - again agree with Deb ; and Boma - and that's it).

When I go with DH, we found that the way we approached Florida holidays changed once DS stopped coming with us regularly (at aged 16).  It's interesting to read others' preferences though, even when you know it wouldn't suit you 

Enjoy the rest of your trip, and as always, looking forward to reading about it - from you and Matt


----------



## juliebro

Pootle said:


> When I go with DH, we found that the way we approached Florida holidays changed once DS stopped coming with us regularly (at aged 16).



Same for us when our DS stopped coming with us (at aged 17)!

We still enjoy Florida very much - but in a totally different way!


----------



## wayneg

Got back off the cruise today. Had a fanastic week, hardly a drop of rain just all went too quick. Our server for meals was Laura from Manchester, got on really well, one meal she brought me 2 lobster tails and the tuna, had to skip dessert that meal. Will upload pics when home, not much time left here now to do them. Checked into Regal Sun Resort DTD for our last 2 nights, £25/night inclusive and got upgraded to tower room on 17th floor, amazing views can see right upto Universal and Seaworld.


----------



## Pegasus928

Looking forward to hearing all about the cruise ands seeing the pics Wayne. 
Enjoy your last couple of days and have a safe trip back


----------



## amystevekai&bump

Pegasus928 said:


> Looking forward to hearing all about the cruise ands seeing the pics Wayne.
> Enjoy your last couple of days and have a safe trip back


----------



## Netty

enjoy your last 2 days, hope they go so slooooooowwwwwllllllllllllly!


----------



## jockey

Looking forward to seeing the cruise pics


----------



## Lizzybear

Hope you enjoy the last days of your holiday Wayne, looking forward to more pics and reports


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Great to get upgraded - a lovely way to end this holiday - have a good journey home


----------



## Cyrano

Looking forward to seeing the photos  Enjoy your last 2 days


----------



## wayneg

Netty said:


> enjoy your last 2 days, hope they go so slooooooowwwwwllllllllllllly!



They didn't, they went way too fast.

Sat in Tampa airport (Delta Lounge) waiting for flight to Atlanta then back to Manchester.
Where did the last 25 nights go? it went so fast.
Last 2 nights been at Regal Sun Resort DTD, upgraded to Tower room with great views(best we have had in Orlando) very good value for the £25/night we paid, nice rooms, spacious, plenty of drawers etc but no hot water yesterday. Would stay again at a good rate but not worth paying a lot for. Didn't get time to use pool or any of facilities but all looked good.
45 mins to flight now, more pics next few days.


----------



## CustardTart

Safe trip home, Wayne, Karen and Matt...


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Looking forward to hearing all about it!


----------



## amystevekai&bump

yes have a safe trip home - looking forward to the pics!!


----------



## Netty

Have a good flight back


----------



## joolz1910

Safe journey home. I have thoroughly enjoyed reading this thread - thanks for taking the time to post all of the updates!


----------



## Tinks1984

Wow - 25 nights already? 

I've loved your live updates Wayne and Matt, looks like you've had a ton of fun! 

Safe journey home for all three of you


----------



## ruthie

Hi
That last week went so fast!

Can't wait to hear all about it.


Ruthie


----------



## wayneg

Gone thru spend for the 25 nights, very low with free DDP and cruise.
Would be cost of food for our 16 nights while at OKW on free DDP $2,409 for 3 adults. 

Spent $340 on room key but that was mainly internet $140, Wheelchairs $70 & boat rental $48 
Credit card offsite for purchases, walmart, liquor store, walgreens, Reebok trainers etc. $200
Spent onboard ship $360 but had $200 onboard credit so cost to us $160 
Also used £500 ($800) we took in cash, mostly went on tips and few meals last 2 days after cruise.

Total spend $1500
Do we do free DDP again? still can't decide, yes its very tying and time consuming but we really enjoyed trying new places within Disney. Downside we really missed eating at our usual places offsite.

7th	WPE	70.66
	Cali Grill	166.14
8th	Snax	14.9
	Riverside Mill	44.35
	GF Cafe	99.18
9th	Snax	7.67
	Sassagoula FFF	46.88
	1900 Park Fare	102.21
10th	Snax	16.53
	Chef Mickeys (BF)	79.85
	Turf Club	108.17
11th	Snax	25.71
	Riverside Mill	46.24
	LTT	95.82
12th	Snax	3.5
	Restaurantosaurus	44.44
	Ohana	92.63
13th	Snax	7.71
	DQ Foodquest	44.23
	Le Cellier	136.13
14th	Snax	12.73
	WPE	64.17
	Whispering Canyon	115.89
15th	Snax	15.21
	ABC Commissary	41.45
	Cape May 	86.24
16th	Snax	3.99
	Sassagoula FFF	45.17
	Crystal Palace 	105.41
17th	Snax	14.27
	WPE	60.97
	Tutto Italia	128.87
18th	Snax	10.38
	Riverside Mill	47.5
	Hoop incl tip	164.97
19th	Snax	3.5
	Crystal Palace (BF)	60.68
	Old Port Royale	48.5
20th	Snax	11.17
	Riverside Mill	49.5
	Mara	45.39
21st	Riverside Mill	20.24
	Sassagoula FFF	44.85
	Cosmic Rays	49.53
		2409.15


----------



## Netty

That was a cheap holiday then!


----------



## wayneg

So many pics on the cruise will do them 1 day at a time, these were from day we boarded.

At the port Matt got talking to a cast member(no idea how he does it but they all seem to want to talk to him) she told him to stand behind her as there was a VIP arriving any moment, turned out we didn't know her but she is famous in US, Shawn Johnson, she was on Twitter the whole week(check her blog dates 22-29th Aug, pics on the ship) http://twitter.com/ShawneyJ didn't know until we got home or I could have got more pics knowing where she was. http://www.shawnjohnson.net/
Not a great pic of her as Matt took video of her rather than pics.






2:30pm Dismeet, no idea how many of us turned up, some had left by this time, great to see everyone I had been talking to for 18 months. 





Sailaway party.





Fish extender in place ready for gifts.





1st nights dining in Lumieres http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/ships-activities/ships/magic/dining/lumieres/
Applewood smoked bacon and wild mushroom tart with creamy leeks





Mrs Potts French onion soup with cheese





Grilled beef tenderloin





Matt loved the green beans wrapped in bacon with his beef 





Slowly braised lamb shank for both myself and Karen.





Brioche and Pannetone Pudding 





Grand Marnier Soufflé





Lumieres trio of sweet temptation 





Pic from evening show





Towel creature at turndown in stateroom


----------



## CustardTart

Lovely pics, Wayne!!! Can't wait to be onboard the Magic in 10 days time!!!


----------



## wayneg

CustardTart said:


> Lovely pics, Wayne!!! Can't wait to be onboard the Magic in 10 days time!!!



What date do you leave? will try get all the 7 nights pics uploaded before you go.
Our server was Laura from manchester, if you get her tell her you know me(Wayne from Disboards), ask her if she enjoyed her Yorkshire mixtures, had 2 packs left from Fish gifting so gave them to Laura and her assistant Mikey.
Also look out for Stefan in Promanade lounge, he looked after us every evening with drinks, great lad.


----------



## CustardTart

wayneg said:


> What date do you leave? will try get all the 7 nights pics uploaded before you go.
> Our server was Laura from manchester, if you get her tell her you know me(Wayne from Disboards), ask her if she enjoyed her Yorkshire mixtures, had 2 packs left from Fish gifting so gave them to Laura and her assistant Mikey.
> Also look out for Stefan in Promanade lounge, he looked after us every evening with drinks, great lad.



We're on the September 12th cruise, leaving on the 9th - can't believe how quickly the countdown has raced by in the past few weeks... 

I will look out for Laura and we'll definitely be frequenting the Promenade Lounge  so we'll see if Stefan's the cast member we remember from last year... Sooooo excited now!!!!


----------



## amystevekai&bump

I'm so pleased your home Wayne - It feels like I've been waiting ages to read your cruise report - great start and fantastic pictures!!!


----------



## wayneg

Our 1st full day, Key West.
Had lunch before we got off the ship, my fave, crab claws.





We got off to do some Gecaching, found 2 out of the 3. Karen and Matt wanted to get back on the ship to watch Up in 3D so I spent the afternoon in the Hogs Breath bar





That evening ate at Animators Palate http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/ships-activities/ships/magic/dining/animators-palate/

Wild Mushroom Risotto and Porcini Twist





I had this which was delicious. Smoked Salmon and Trout with Goat Cheese Salad





Penette Pasta with Turkey





Fire Roasted Beef Tenderloin





Buckled Warm Apple Crumble 





Double-Fudge Chocolate Cake





Animators sweet temptation





Out to watch the Key West Sunset.




















And another towel thing.


----------



## dc1964

its funny i ahve the same silouette picture of us at keywest as the sun goes down. Thinking of driving down there when we go in december.


----------



## paulh

wayneg said:


> Do we do free DDP again? still can't decide, yes its very tying and time consuming but we really enjoyed trying new places within Disney. Downside we really missed eating at our usual places offsite.



when we have done a long time on DDP we have done more 2 TS meals that way you can get to eat off site if you want Less that a week on it we tend to do mainly 1TS meals.
That being said the prices for eating in Disney are inflated compared to eating off site, Compare to the outback v SSR would work out double
Paul


----------



## Lizzybear

Lovely food pics from the cruise Wayne, i'll have to show some of those vegetarian dishes to my bf and see if I can convince him we should go on a Disney cruise! I'm not sure why I suddenly want to as I wasn't interested in the slightest until about a week ago, I think i'd feel my ambition to do every Disney park would be incomplete if I didn't include DCL


----------



## wayneg

paulh said:


> when we have done a long time on DDP we have done more 2 TS meals that way you can get to eat off site if you want Less that a week on it we tend to do mainly 1TS meals.
> That being said the prices for eating in Disney are inflated compared to eating off site, Compare to the outback v SSR would work out double
> Paul



That is what we planned, do more 2TS meals if we did it next year but after our major disappointment with Cali grill I don't think I could get Karen into another signature restaurant. We by far preferred Le Cellier, Turf Club or Tutto Italia to Cali Grill. We could do Hoop again and maybe the other show at Poly they are both 2TS. Would look at menus again if we book with DDP.

Been meaning to post Paul and tell you you were correct about not booking too many buffet meals, although we like buffets we did enjoy our meals from a menu better within Disney, glad we cut back on the buffet reservations.


----------



## Cyrano

Great to hear your update on DDP along with daily cruise updates.

Friends are heading out on 7 day cruise on Saturday. As this is their first cruise we are excited for them


----------



## ruthie

Hi Wayne
Loving it so far! I really need to try a cruise!
Just curious, why shouldn't you do too many buffets?


Ruthie


----------



## wayneg

Cyrano said:


> Friends are heading out on 7 day cruise on Saturday. As this is their first cruise we are excited for them


I am sure they will love it, we thought WDW was the best place on earth until we fould Disney cruising, shame the cost has risen so much.


ruthie said:


> Hi Wayne
> Loving it so far! I really need to try a cruise!
> Just curious, why shouldn't you do too many buffets?
> Ruthie



We love buffets, Trails end, Golden Corral, Sweet Tomato. Bellagio buffet in Vegas best meal I have ever had but in WDW we didn't enjoy them half as much as we expected compared to choosing from menu. We did 1900 Park fare which has crazy characters shouting, food was OK, just all too busy and noisy. Cape May cafe Karen couldn't find much to eat, chicken was very poor, again very busy and lines for the food. We don't eat breakfast but Chef Mickeys breakfast was good, enjoyed that. Crystal Palace did both Breakfast and Eve meal, breakfast was OK but didn't really want to eat, Evening food was OK nothing special.
If we do DDP again we would still do some buffets but even less than this time. Every family wants different things, a few years ago we would have done almost all buffets, our tastes are changing(getting old) prefer food brought to me in nicer surroundings also better quality and tastier food than buffets.


----------



## disney_princess_85

Great cruise reviews so far! I love the sunset pics.  DBF and I are considering trying out a cruise for the first time next year- am I right in thinking that all the food is included in the price?


----------



## wayneg

disney_princess_85 said:


> Great cruise reviews so far! I love the sunset pics.  DBF are considering trying out a cruise for the first time next year- am I right in thinking that all the food is included in the price?



All regular food is included from the 3 restaurants, also Topsiders buffet, fast food, burgers, pizzas, deli counter, ice cream, fruit station, pirate buffet, midnight dessert buffet, evening food in bars and if you are still hungry 24hr room service(their steak and cheese sarnie is delicious)
Only food you contribute to is if you eat at the adult only Palo. Costs $15pp which some goes to server for tip, we also tipped another $15 so total $45 for brunch, did it for 1st time this cruise will post pics later(think it was Thursday we did it)
Disney also include all your soda, with meals and from soda station on deck 9(costs a small fortune with Royal Caribbean)
They are also the only cruiseline which alows you to take your own alcohol onboard, we take a bottle of vodka with us as we drink vodka and coke. If you take your own wine into your meals then you pay a corkage fee(think its $15) but you can walk in with a glass and not get charged. Still spent about $200 on cocktails and smoothies but saved a load taking the vodka. 
1st cruise we did(4nights) we hardly spent anything, just tips. Tips are usually not included unless you prepay, something I would never do.


----------



## disney_princess_85

wayneg said:


> All regular food is included from the 3 restaurants, also Topsiders buffet, fast food, burgers, pizzas, deli counter, ice cream, fruit station, pirate buffet, midnight dessert buffet, evening food in bars and if you are still hungry 24hr room service(their steak and cheese sarnie is delicious)
> Only food you contribute to is if you eat at the adult only Palo. Costs $15pp which some goes to server for tip, we also tipped another $15 so total $45 for brunch, did it for 1st time this cruise will post pics later(think it was Thursday we did it)
> Disney also include all your soda, with meals and from soda station on deck 9(costs a small fortune with Royal Caribbean)
> They are also the only cruiseline which alows you to take your own alcohol onboard, we take a bottle of vodka with us as we drink vodka and coke. If you take your own wine into your meals then you pay a corkage fee(think its $15) but you can walk in with a glass and not get charged. Still spent about $200 on cocktails and smoothies but saved a load taking the vodka.
> 1st cruise we did(4nights) we hardly spent anything, just tips. Tips are usually not included unless you prepay, something I would never do.



Thank you Wayne, that was really informative and very helpful.


----------



## disneyholic family

oh god, Wayne - that DCL food porn is gonna kill me....it looks soooooooooooooooooooooooooo  yummy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i'm just catching up with your posts...
unbelievable..$2500 for free....that is incredible..

by the way, the only signature restaurant worth it in my opinion is citricos at the Grand Floridian....the food and service there is much better than at Cali (in our experience in any case)...


----------



## Pegasus928

Just catching up on your cruise pics and everything looked to be pretty impressive and the food looked excellent.

Glad to hear you got back safe and sound - if only because it means our holiday is a little closer


----------



## juliebro

Welcome back Wayne!

You've been gone ages! We've been and come back from two short breaks in the UK while you were away!

How was the return flight in BC? Has it spoilt you for economy now?

DH and I decided that if we ever won the big prize on the lottery we would never fly economy again!


----------



## wayneg

Pegasus928 said:


> Just catching up on your cruise pics and everything looked to be pretty impressive and the food looked excellent.
> 
> Glad to hear you got back safe and sound - if only because it means our holiday is a little closer



Best thing about cruise food is as well as being excellent quality you can chop and change the menu as much as you want, send anything back you dont like(never have) and get something else and if you like it so much ask them to bring it again(as I did with the lobster) all for no extra charge and done with a smile. 



juliebro said:


> Welcome back Wayne!
> 
> You've been gone ages! We've been and come back from two short breaks in the UK while you were away!
> 
> How was the return flight in BC? Has it spoilt you for economy now?
> 
> DH and I decided that if we ever won the big prize on the lottery we would never fly economy again!



Doesn't feel like 2 mins to me.
Before flying economy I could not understand the appeal, never had a problem with economy. I said even if I had a $Million I would fly economy, after experiencing it on our current income I would still rather do more trips in economy than less in Biz but if money was unlimited then yes its something I would love to do everytime.
Food on our return leg.
Salad, Asparagus soup and crab cake.





Beef fillet





2x Ice cream sundaes, we opted out of the cheese& fruit platter, too much










Breakfast.










Will try do next days cruising after the rugby this evening.


----------



## heatherbelle

Lovely pics Wayne.  I want to a cruise now.  I knew you would like the DDP.

I've made a note of where you have been as I have to start planning ours for next year.  We too are buffet people, but I may give some of the others a wirl.  Only thing my DS will eat though, is burgers and steak, he's only 10.

Whilst you were gone, we went to LA and SD.  I won't go back to LA again, didn't care for Disney there at all.  The crowds were terrible.  Looking forward to going back to WDW next year. 

No doubt you are now watching airfare again for your next trip.  If you find any Manchester bargins, please post ASAP.  VA are wanting around 750.00 for next July

Oh good, you've just posted your food pics from BZ class.  You should have seen the rubbish that VA served up in cattle class.  It was disgusting.


----------



## wayneg

heatherbelle said:


> Whilst you were gone, we went to LA and SD.  I won't go back to LA again, didn't care for Disney there at all.  The crowds were terrible.  Looking forward to going back to WDW next year.
> 
> No doubt you are now watching airfare again for your next trip.  If you find any Manchester bargins, please post ASAP.  VA are wanting around 750.00 for next July
> 
> Oh good, you've just posted your food pics from BZ class.  You should have seen the rubbish that VA served up in cattle class.  It was disgusting.



We have been to Disneyland CA twice, really enjoyed it but we have friends who have lived there all their lives so was great to meet them also, Aaron went with us to places like SD zoo and both Disney parks, then met his friends, did Halloween with all his family. Other friends we just met to say hello in the parks.

Yes watching for next August now, as you say Virgin are £750ish for July(Continental on Virgin planes £660)
I rarely eat in economy now, rather get something before we board.


----------



## wayneg

Monday, day at sea and a lots to do, start with Character breakfast, then castaway club get together, invite to Walt Disney suite in the afternoon, meal then Golden Mickeys evening show. Here it is in pics.











TV area thru to just 1 of the bedrooms in the Walt Disney suite, think it sleeps upto 11, not sure. Somewhere I doubt I will ever stay.





Proscuitto with chilled honeydew





Caramelized Bay Scallops(had to buy some scallops at Asda this week, love them)





Double baked, Aged Reggiano Parmesan cheese souffle





Crispy Romaine and chickory leaves salad.





Roasted chicken breast 





Roasted filet of beef Wellington





Golden Mickeys choc cake & close up of the choc ticket.










Trio





Matt making the cruise Director Brent look small.





The Golden Mickeys show.















A few more cocktails before bed(smoothie for Matt) 





And our nightly towel.


----------



## Cyrano

Beef Wellington looks very tasty


----------



## gemmybear83

Great photos Wayne, we can't wait four first disney cruise next December!


----------



## DCLMan

Wayne, did you have the new menus on the Magic and how did the food compare to previous cruises?


----------



## wayneg

DCLMan said:


> Wayne, did you have the new menus on the Magic and how did the food compare to previous cruises?



Yes new menus, still things on there from old menus and some new items. Made no difference to me, I have never had a bad meal on DCL, maybe I am not fussy. There is hardly anything I don't like (except Wasabi mashed potato, whats wasabi all about? whoever discovered that wants banning from the kitchen) 
Lots of choice for me before and lots of choice now. 
Karen is more fussy than me, she had roast chicken a couple of nights as there was nothing else she fancied but thats her fave meal anyway and would be her 1st choice if we were in a restaurant paying.


----------



## DCLMan

wayneg said:


> There is hardly anything I don't like (except Wasabi mashed potato, whats wasabi all about? whoever discovered that wants banning from the kitchen)



I love Wasabi!  It's great on sushi.


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

Hi Wayne, Carl and I are just catching up on your report and sitting here drooling over the food - not good as we have no food in the house!!

We got a great bounceback offer for next year - $1300 for seven nights at POFQ with free dining - so we booked for our anniversary.  Our plan is then to do two nights at a Universal hotel, and a final five nights somewhere cheap but with a car.  We'll be keeping an eye on flights etc but would love your expertise to help - also do you have any recommendations for which Universal hotel to go with?

Hope Karen is doing better now - our family all loved the Christmas decoration!


----------



## wayneg

DCLMan said:


> I love Wasabi!  It's great on sushi.



I guess some must like it or they wouldn't use it, our server said almost everytime anyone ordered the beef with wasabi mash the mash was left on the plate, she stopped recommending beef on that menu because of it.


----------



## DCLMan

wayneg said:


> I guess some must like it or they wouldn't use it, our server said almost everytime anyone ordered the beef with wasabi mash the mash was left on the plate, she stopped recommending beef on that menu because of it.



I won't be leaving my mash.  Not long to go before we are sailing.


----------



## wayneg

Scrap_Vamp said:


> Hi Wayne, Carl and I are just catching up on your report and sitting here drooling over the food - not good as we have no food in the house!!
> 
> We got a great bounceback offer for next year - $1300 for seven nights at POFQ with free dining - so we booked for our anniversary.  Our plan is then to do two nights at a Universal hotel, and a final five nights somewhere cheap but with a car.  We'll be keeping an eye on flights etc but would love your expertise to help - also do you have any recommendations for which Universal hotel to go with?
> 
> Hope Karen is doing better now - our family all loved the Christmas decoration!



Welcome home.
Don't know anything about Universal hotels, something we might consider doing next year, 1 or 2 nights up there, the lines were crazy this time, front of line would have been good.
Will be watching for flights in a few weeks. Will post any offers I see.


----------



## Phoenix17

Hi Wayne,

This is Carl - Jen just set me up on here too, as now I know what her wedding dress looks like!

The crazy lines are the reason we didn't visit Universal this year, and why we want to get FOTL for next year.


----------



## ~Piglet~

wayneg said:


> Golden Mickeys choc cake & close up of the choc ticket.



Mmm!! I think I need to start dieting now so that I can eat double portions next May 

Cruise pics are great Wayne, thanks for sharing


----------



## TheFatMansWife

hello wayne.
great pictures.
it was lovely to meet you all.
what a great cruise.

bev,dave, nicola & james !!!!!


----------



## wayneg

Phoenix17 said:


> Hi Wayne,
> 
> This is Carl - Jen just set me up on here too, as now I know what her wedding dress looks like!
> 
> The crazy lines are the reason we didn't visit Universal this year, and why we want to get FOTL for next year.


Hi Carl, great to meet you last month. Welcome to DISboards.



~Piglet~ said:


> Mmm!! I think I need to start dieting now so that I can eat double portions next May
> 
> Cruise pics are great Wayne, thanks for sharing


I am almost certain I didn't put much weight on while doing the 16 nights free DDP, the 12lbs I gained I am sure came from the cruise 7 nights.



TheFatMansWife said:


> hello wayne.
> great pictures.
> it was lovely to meet you all.
> what a great cruise.
> 
> bev,dave, nicola & james !!!!!



Yes it was a great cruise, we really enjoyed it. Also nice to get an hour to have a drink with you, the whole week seemed to fly by and not much time for anything. Only dipped in the Goofy pool 5 mins one day and never got chance at all for the adult pool.
PS did you find James to get him off the ship? I am still not certain you have a son.


----------



## wayneg

Tuesday, Grand Cayman.
Just got off the ship to do some Geocaching and a quick look around, found 1 out of 2. 











Evening meal, Parrot Cay again. http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/ships-activities/ships/magic/dining/parrot-cay/

Baked Crab Dip Martinique





Cream of green asparagus soup.





Parrot Cay Salad





Caribbean Roasted Chicken





Island Spiced Grilled Rib-Eye of Beef, this was really nice.





Mixed Grill





Chocolate S`More Vanilla Cake





Ice Cream Sundae.





Evening show.





Towel.





Cozumel tomorrow.


----------



## Pegasus928

wayneg said:


> Tuesday, Grand Cayman.
> Just got off the ship to do some Geocaching and a quick look around, found 1 out of 2.


 
What does this mean? Is it a cruise line thing?

One other question for you. After seeing yours, and everybody elses cruise pics, I am really tempted to look into it for next year when me and DW are planning on doing the first week in Florida by ourselves as it will be out 20th wedding anniversary. The only thing that is holding me back is the last time we did a cruise (1990 down the Nile for 3 days) I was as sick as a dog for 2 days and thought I had totally wasted my money (which was a lot for a 19 year old). Has anyone ever felt sea sick on board the Disney ones that you know of - or is it a nice smoth ride?

Really am enjoying looking at all your pics and think it would be a lovley way to celebrate our anniversary 

And was that a REAL sausage on your breakfast plate - as opposed to the chipolata type ones we always seem to get offered everywhere else over there?


----------



## wayneg

Kenny, Geocaching is our hobby. http://www.geocaching.com/ 
Its a high tech treasure hunt, use this site to find cache locations wherever in the world you are visiting(put in your home postcode to see some) enter the co-ordinates into a handheld GPS and find your treasure.
Sea-sickness, very few people suffer with it on the bigger ships, I feel slightly queasy going out on the 1st night and back on the last evening, apparantly thats to do with the location of Port Canaveral and the waters you go thru out and into port. Apart from that I am fine, never seen it a problem for anyone else. Also on RCCL last year we rode around the edge of a tropical storm with very choppy waters, I was fine with that, the ships have stabilizers which come out and balance them, you hardly feel you are moving most of the time.
I would try a 4 night cruise to see how you go, we did for our 1st and wished we had booked 7 nights.
Yes proper sausage, not often you get that is it? The food manager on board is called Martin, he is from Yorkshire, maybe thats something to do with it.


----------



## Cyrano

Great update Wayne.
What did you think of the various evening shows ? Any favourites?


----------



## wayneg

Cyrano said:


> Great update Wayne.
> What did you think of the various evening shows ? Any favourites?



We really enjoy all the Disney productions. 2nd night was a comedian http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLi90L9iaOo&feature=related Ron Pearson, he was hilarious. Done 5 Disney cruises now, been to show every evening so approx 30 shows(some repeated) enjoyed every one except the last night of this cruise, its a bit of a variety/farwell show, the acts they had on were absolutely terrible, maybe the Americans found the comedian funny and appreciated the musician but we thought they were worst acts we had ever seen, after about 45 mins into the show(all shows last about 1 hour) I said to Karen this is the longest hour of my life, so wished we had packed instead, closest I have ever been to walking out of a theatre.
Fave? probably the new one, Toy Story on The Wonder. On the Magic Disney Dreams  An Enchanted Classic


----------



## juliebro

Scrap_Vamp said:


> do you have any recommendations for which Universal hotel to go with?



just thought I'd offer my humble opinion .....

Having stayed at them all, they all are very good. RPR is the cheapest. The rock theming of the Hard Rock is not for everyone. (We weren't too keen). Our favourite is Portofino Bay, which is the most expensive. It's also the furthest away from the parks, though, meaning you have to catch the waterbus or have a longish walk.


----------



## Disneyday

wayneg said:


> There is hardly anything I don't like (except Wasabi mashed potato, whats wasabi all about? whoever discovered that wants banning from the kitchen)
> .



That creases me up. DH thought they were some kind of mushy peas, but from the faces he was pulling they certainly weren't! Never again!
Glad you had a great hol.


----------



## wayneg

Wednesday, Cozumel & Pirates in the Caribbean party night. Should have been fireworks late evening but due to repairs on the ship we left port late so fireworks delayed until Thursday eve.
















Back on the ship





Pirate menu in Lumieres
Black Beards Jumbo crab cake





Jerk Chicken salad





The Buccaneers sun-ripened Pineapple





Castaway Chicken breast





The Dutchmans roasted Dijon-crusted Sirloin of beef also had a side of Jack sparrows BBQ short ribs which were really good.





Pirates of the Caribbean sweet temptation





Rum Barbossa





Walk the triple layered chocolate gangplank cake





Preparation for Pirate party










Towel


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Wow! I love all your cruise pictures - they are bringing back so many good memories!


----------



## Cyrano

Another great towel animal


----------



## disneyholic family

that dock in cozumel looks scary!


----------



## wayneg

Thursday, quite a lot of pics today as we went to Palo for Brunch, Galley tour in afternoon, evening meal pics and then midnight dessert buffet, Karen and Matt took these pics, I stayed in the bar, I can eat a dessert but not a big fan, nor an I interested in the chocolate fountain. Unlike Karen and Matt who are both choc mad.

Palo(adult only), 1st time eaten in here. Wasn't sure about it as Karen doesn't like any seafood, I love it but not so much at 10:30 in the morning. Glad we did for the experience, service is outstanding, our server(Andrea from Croatia) only had to serve 2 tables, you get shown around what is on offer then you can get as much as you want, were given champagne on arrival, also had fresh orange juice, and coffee. Choice was very good, Alaskan crabs legs were really nice, caviar, Salmon....... wish I could have tried everything but I wanted to try something cooked, we ordered an omelet each, could easily have shared they were so big, we both left some. I then rested a while and decided to try the veal, this was very good, best veal I have ever had. End of meal Andrea brought a plate full of desserts (choc based) for Mathew as he missed out. The $15/head for Palo partly goes to your server for tip but we left another $15 for her, she has now gome home for a holiday and to watch the football on Wednesday in a bar in Croatia, hope she is dissapointed with the result.














































Galley Tour


----------



## wayneg

Eve Meal.

Fresh fruit Cocktail





Herb Sauteed Shrimp.





Fettuccini with parmesan crusted chicken





Baked Lobter tail, also had the sesame seared tuna loin on the side. Lobster was so good I had another. Couldn't eat dessert after that lot.





Look what I missed out out, looked great, Warm Chocolate lave cake.





Tonights towel





Evening show, this is my favourite on the Magic.




















Finally the midnight dessert buffet.

























Tomorrow Castaway Cay & last day on the ship


----------



## disneyholic family

YOU DON'T LIKE CHOCOLATE???????????????????


----------



## wayneg

I don't dislike choc would just rather have many other things, a choice between a plate of choc or a steak and cheese sarnie from room service then the sarnie would win(They were good & never took pics). Prefer savoury things, crisps, nuts etc to choc.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

The show looks really lovely 

The desserts look even better, exactly what my dreams are like, cakes, and chocolate and more chocolate and more dessert


----------



## paulh

wayneg said:


> I don't dislike choc would just rather have many other things, a choice between a plate of choc or a steak and cheese sarnie from room service then the sarnie would win(They were good & never took pics). Prefer savoury things, crisps, nuts etc to choc.



with you all the way there Wayne.Chocolate and alcohol don't mix
Paul


----------



## disneyholic family

i guess savory is ok.....to prepare the mouth for more chocolate....mmmmmm...


----------



## Cyrano

wayneg said:


> I don't dislike choc would just rather have many other things, a choice between a plate of choc or a steak and cheese sarnie from room service then the sarnie would win(They were good & never took pics). Prefer savoury things, crisps, nuts etc to choc.



I am with you there mate


----------



## ruthie

Hi Wayne
I so badly want to try a cruise now!

I'm beginning to understand what you meant about buffets,after you explained, we have 2 kids so they work for us but you can't beat table service!

Ruthie


----------



## Pegasus928

Wow, great pics and some really fantastic looking food - again.

I will have to show DW this thread. I am trying to convince her to giving the cruise a go and the midnight dessert party might just swing it


----------



## UKDEB

Lovely photos, Wayne.  DCL seems to have upped its game in the food department.  I wasn't overly impressed the one time we cruised back in 2004, but it all looks great.



wayneg said:


> I don't think I could get Karen into another signature restaurant. We by far preferred Le Cellier, Turf Club or Tutto Italia to Cali Grill.


Don't write-off the other signature restaurants.  I've always enjoyed California Grill, but I can understand why it wouldn't be to everyone's taste.  I can really see you enjoying some of the others.


----------



## wayneg

Pegasus928 said:


> I will have to show DW this thread. I am trying to convince her to giving the cruise a go and the midnight dessert party might just swing it


I think the midnight buffet is just the 7 night cruises, don't remember one on the 4 night last year.



UKDEB said:


> Don't write-off the other signature restaurants.  I've always enjoyed California Grill, but I can understand why it wouldn't be to everyone's taste.  I can really see you enjoying some of the others.



If we do DDP again I am sure we will try at least one, Mathew wants to try Yachtsman Steakhouse. To me Cali grill was no way worth using 2 credits for. our Le Cellier bill came to about $135 and really enjoyed the food and service, Cali Grill $160 food took way too long and could have eaten again after we left.  Maybe we hit a bad night, ordered our entrees at 9:30 server asked if we wanted to watch fireworks(10pm) or eat, we said we wanted food asap(we usually eat around 7-8pm) still didn't arrive til well after fireworks had done, around 10:30.


----------



## burt

wayneg said:


> I think the midnight buffet is just the 7 night cruises, don't remember one on the 4 night last year.
> 
> 
> 
> If we do DDP again I am sure we will try at least one, Mathew wants to try Yachtsman Steakhouse. To me Cali grill was no way worth using 2 credits for. our Le Cellier bill came to about $135 and really enjoyed the food and service, Cali Grill $160 food took way too long and could have eaten again after we left.  Maybe we hit a bad night, ordered our entrees at 9:30 server asked if we wanted to watch fireworks(10pm) or eat, we said we wanted food asap(we usually eat around 7-8pm) still didn't arrive til well after fireworks had done, around 10:30.



Can recomend Yachtsmans Wayne it was our favourite meal from our recent trip, but must say we also really enjoyed Cali Grill, but everyone is different the only meal we didnt enjoy was at Raglan Road but a lot of people rate it highly. We need to get another trip booked there are still restaurants we want to try


----------



## UKDEB

wayneg said:


> Maybe we hit a bad night


There are so many factors which combine to affect the way you feel about a place, aren't there?  Food and service are the obvious ones, but mood, expectation, appetite, companions, even other diners, all have a significant impact.  Seating is a big one for me.  Alongside thoroughfares; next to restrooms and kitchen entrances; facing walls; behind pillars; and remote corners are all big no-nos.  

No two dining experiences are the same.  I could list loads of examples of places we've fallen in love with and then had a less than stellar experience on a subsequent visit and, similarly, plenty where we've given a place a second chance and been pleasantly surprised.


----------



## burt

UKDEB said:


> There are so many factors which combine to affect the way you feel about a place, aren't there?  Food and service are the obvious ones, but mood, expectation, appetite, companions, even other diners, all have a significant impact.  Seating is a big one for me.  Alongside thoroughfares; next to restrooms and kitchen entrances; facing walls; behind pillars; and remote corners are all big no-nos.
> 
> No two dining experiences are the same.  I could list loads of examples of places we've fallen in love with and then had a less than stellar experience on a subsequent visit and, similarly, plenty where we've given a place a second chance and been pleasantly surprised.



We were suprised how much difference a good server makes, the guy at Cali Grill was head and shoulders the best we had all trip and think he was probably the reason we enjoyed the meal so much. We had 21 days of onsite dining and the only two we wouldnt return to are Raglan Road and Boma for Dinner. Raglan Road we found the food mediocre and the service terrible, Boma we just didnt like the food (think they should change the restaurant name to Marmite - people seem to either love it or hate it!!!) and although we wouldnt eat dinner there again we also had a breakfast there and that was great and would definatley return for brekkie.


----------



## wayneg

burt said:


> We were suprised how much difference a good server makes, the guy at Cali Grill was head and shoulders the best we had all trip and think he was probably the reason we enjoyed the meal so much. We had 21 days of onsite dining and the only two we wouldnt return to are Raglan Road and Boma for Dinner. Raglan Road we found the food mediocre and the service terrible, Boma we just didnt like the food (think they should change the restaurant name to Marmite - people seem to either love it or hate it!!!) and although we wouldnt eat dinner there again we also had a breakfast there and that was great and would definatley return for brekkie.



Fully agree Mart, Our server at Cali Grill did nothing but take our order and bring the food(very slowly) on the other hand at the Turf Club food was not the best of the holiday but the service was the best, different servers at both places and I am sure my opinion would be different.
Raglan rd, I read lots of reviews and saw lots of pics before we went, decided it wasn't for us without trying. Boma dinner I really liked our 1st vist last year, not so much 2nd visit at Xmas, Karen and Matt only went back for me, they were not impressed with it either time, I think best buffet is Disney's cheapest, we all like it and been 3 or 4 times now, Trails End. Not a big choice but its food we all like.


----------



## iluvtot

burt said:


> We were suprised how much difference a good server makes, the guy at Cali Grill was head and shoulders the best we had all trip and think he was probably the reason we enjoyed the meal so much. We had 21 days of onsite dining and the only two we wouldnt return to are Raglan Road and Boma for Dinner. Raglan Road we found the food mediocre and the service terrible, Boma we just didnt like the food (think they should change the restaurant name to Marmite - people seem to either love it or hate it!!!) and although we wouldnt eat dinner there again we also had a breakfast there and that was great and would definatley return for brekkie.



We love Boma for breakfast, and our server was great! Albert, we had him the last time we were there, and have decided to ask for him in future.:

Great photos' Wayne, just don't think I can compete!! Will have to post different ones so there's no comparison
What camera do you use? We bought DS one before we came away, and it really showed my sony up!

Jules x


----------



## wayneg

iluvtot said:


> What camera do you use? We bought DS one before we came away, and it really showed my sony up!
> 
> Jules x



I think when digital cameras appeared Sony were very good, used them for a few years but they have slipped down my list now. Most of these were taken with my Digi SLR canon 400d, some were taken with Matts new one his Gran just bought him for his Birthday Panasonic/Lumix DMC TZ7. Its a great camera but I found on close ups bottom left gets a black shadow, lens can't cope with the close shots so well, I am sure you will see it if you look back on the pics.


----------



## iluvtot

wayneg said:


> I think when digital cameras appeared Sony were very good, used them for a few years but they have slipped down my list now. Most of these were taken with my Digi SLR canon 400d, some were taken with Matts new one his Gran just bought him for his Birthday Panasonic/Lumix DMC TZ7. Its a great camera but I found on close ups bottom left gets a black shadow, lens can't cope with the close shots so well, I am sure you will see it if you look back on the pics.



Hi Wayne,
How's Karen doing now she's back?
DS was torn between the camera he went for,(which is a cannon, not sure which one) and an SLR. He's going to be taking photography at college this year, so he may decide he wants to invest in one! Maybe mum will get his old one then
The panasonic/Lumix, is that the one they were advertising on TV? It looked really good.

Jules x


----------



## wayneg

iluvtot said:


> Hi Wayne,
> How's Karen doing now she's back?
> 
> The panasonic/Lumix, is that the one they were advertising on TV? It looked really good.
> 
> Jules x



Still not right but better than it was, she went to Docs as soon as we got home, he gave her a 2 week sick note and said to go back after the 2 week, then if no better sending her for physio. 

Not sure if its on TV, not seen it.


----------



## higgy66

Wow Wayne - just caught up on all the cruise photos - AMAZING!

After seeing the pictures of the shows I'm now tempted to add a short cruise to our (hopefully) trip in 2011. The girls will be 8 & 7 - do you think there's enough for kids to enjoy on the cruises? I've always thought of cruises as an Adult thing?

Are the shows on in the evening or late night?


----------



## wayneg

higgy66 said:


> After seeing the pictures of the shows I'm now tempted to add a short cruise to our (hopefully) trip in 2011. The girls will be 8 & 7 - do you think there's enough for kids to enjoy on the cruises? I've always thought of cruises as an Adult thing?
> 
> Are the shows on in the evening or late night?



Most cruise lines now cater for children, Disney cruises are for children or for us that don't want to grow up.
We did our 1st Disney cruise when Matt was 9, I believe its the single best thing we ever did for his development(others have posted this also). Before the 1st cruise he would not goto any kids club, shy, wouldn't speak to anyone until he got to know them well. That 4 night cruise totally changed him, we couldn't get him out of the kids club and he hasn't stopped talking to anyone that will listen for the past 6 years since. He enjoyed it so much we booked a 7 night for the following year, this time he was in the clubs from opening to closing, we had to drag him out to eat and sleep. Now at age 15 he is too old for the clubs but he would love to still be allowed in. 
For an idea of whats onboard look at some of the navigators here http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/cruise-new/cr-stateroom-navigator.htm
Latest at the top. 

The shows are on twice if you dine at 6pm then the show is on at 8:30pm, if you dine at 8:30pm then the show is on at 6pm. they also did a matinee show 1 day but don't think this is a regular thing, we have not seen it before, shows last 50-60mins.


----------



## Pootle

UKDEB said:


> There are so many factors which combine to affect the way you feel about a place, aren't there?  Food and service are the obvious ones, but mood, expectation, appetite, companions, even other diners, all have a significant impact.  Seating is a big one for me.  Alongside thoroughfares; next to restrooms and kitchen entrances; facing walls; behind pillars; and remote corners are all big no-nos.
> 
> No two dining experiences are the same.  I could list loads of examples of places we've fallen in love with and then had a less than stellar experience on a subsequent visit and, similarly, plenty where we've given a place a second chance and been pleasantly surprised.



Great post Deb and I agree with every word.

I've always enjoyed the food at Cali Grill but on one occasion we seemed to be surrounded by families with very young (and impatient) children for whom the dress code meant nothing and that brought the whole experience down a bit.  Likewise, LeCellier I have eaten at many times and have enjoyed the food but the last 2 occasions we were 'a party of 2' and were stuck in the centre (which I am almost certain was just a thoroughfare without tables many years ago!) and I bet there wasn't much more than a 6 inch gap between the tables.  No such thing as a private conversation there.

Because I've been happy with the food at both places, I will return to both, but to LeCellier only as part of a larger group - even then, they do seem to be packin' 'em in these days


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> Most cruise lines now cater for children, Disney cruises are for children or for us that don't want to grow up.
> We did our 1st Disney cruise when Matt was 9, I believe its the single best thing we ever did for his development(others have posted this also). Before the 1st cruise he would not goto any kids club, shy, wouldn't speak to anyone until he got to know them well. That 4 night cruise totally changed him, we couldn't get him out of the kids club and he hasn't stopped talking to anyone that will listen for the past 6 years since. He enjoyed it so much we booked a 7 night for the following year, this time he was in the clubs from opening to closing, we had to drag him out to eat and sleep. Now at age 15 he is too old for the clubs but he would love to still be allowed in.
> For an idea of whats onboard look at some of the navigators here http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/cruise-new/cr-stateroom-navigator.htm
> Latest at the top.
> 
> The shows are on twice if you dine at 6pm then the show is on at 8:30pm, if you dine at 8:30pm then the show is on at 6pm. they also did a matinee show 1 day but don't think this is a regular thing, we have not seen it before, shows last 50-60mins.





Wayne's heard me say this before - our son was exactly the same..
a really shy homebody....until he went on his first disney cruise at the age of 14....
he went to the teen club and we basically didn't see him again, except for meals...
he completely changed from that cruise (and the second cruise)...
he changed in school to becoming one of the school leaders - really outgoing..

he admits that this happened...that the cruise brought him out of his shell...

if only for that, it was worth every penny...

he adored every second of both cruises and adored the CMs working in the teen club...he still quotes them several years later...(he's 22 now)...

all in all it was a wonderful experience for him....and coming from overseas, he was a bit of a novelty, which i think worked in his favor...
the kids were amazed and interested by the fact that he didn't live in the US...


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> all in all it was a wonderful experience for him....and coming from overseas, he was a bit of a novelty, which i think worked in his favor...
> the kids were amazed and interested by the fact that he didn't live in the US...



I believe both our 1st trips on Wonder and Magic Matt was the only child from UK on both ships. Over 4 Disney cruises we never came across anyone(except staff) from UK. 
This cruise there were 180 of us onboard, sat in promenade lounge one evening there were 3 familes around me, all from UK. Maybe we have been pushing it too much


----------



## mandymouse

Wow, what a brilliant holiday Wayne .. and FAB-U-LOUS photos too 

Sorry I never got the chance to get to the meet, time just got away from us


----------



## wayneg

mandymouse said:


> Wow, what a brilliant holiday Wayne .. and FAB-U-LOUS photos too
> 
> Sorry I never got the chance to get to the meet, time just got away from us



Shame you didn't get there Mandy, it was great to meet up with all who turned up. Ended up being there 3 hours.
Hope you enjoyed staying at the Poly, what about your cruise? did you have a good trip?


----------



## happyj

Hi Wayne 
really enjoying the blog .We are on our last day at BLT after doing our first Disney Cruise.Also stayed at BCV.
We really loved the cruise and would love to do it again.We are going to steal some of your show photos.We were on the rescue ship !!

The restaurants I agree with UKDEBB .We have eaten in Cali grill many times and have always had a perfect time and food ,but we book for about 7.30 so we have plenty of time to eat before fireworks and I love to watch the sun set.
Le Cellier we went once and was a disaster but I do think we will give it another try.
Boma not our taste.
Yachtsman will definatley go again it was really worth the 2 ,amazing steak.
After the cruise where you are looked after so well it is hard for all of WDW to come up to our standards.
Well I must pack our 100 cases .
Janet


----------



## wayneg

happyj said:


> Hi Wayne
> really enjoying the blog .We are on our last day at BLT after doing our first Disney Cruise.Also stayed at BCV.
> We really loved the cruise and would love to do it again.We are going to steal some of your show photos.We were on the rescue ship !!
> 
> Yachtsman will definatley go again it was really worth the 2 ,amazing steak.
> After the cruise where you are looked after so well it is hard for all of WDW to come up to our standards.
> Well I must pack our 100 cases .
> Janet



Steal all the pics you want. If you want more or higher res let me know, I resize them to post.
Glad you enjoyed the cruise, even though our stateroom host was the worst we have had he was still better than any WDW resort we have stayed at. Are you missing the toilet noise though?  Who was your cruise Director? we have had Rachel for 4 cruises, this was 1st time we had someone different, Brent, not as good as Rachel.
The rescue would add a little excitement to the cruise I bet.
Sounds like Yachtsman is somewhere we will have to try. I want to book flights 1st, if OKW/SSR offer with free DDP is still on then we will probably go for it, Matt wants to. I could easily go back to offsite.
Safe travels home.


----------



## wayneg

Pics from Castaway Cay. Got off the ship early so we could get sunbeds without having to walk far and be close to snorkling area, myself and Matt went out snorkling for almost 2 hours, eventually found the Mickey statue and the submarine, never managed to find them on previous trips. Never seen so many fish there.


----------



## disney_princess_85

Wow! Really great pics from Castaway Cay. It looks beautiful.


----------



## scojos

i really shouldnt have read this *** now i want to cruise!! those images are amazing, id love to go there!! another thing to add to the "when the kids are older" list
thanks wayne - Tracy x


----------



## wayneg

Last evening on the Ship.

Menu










Roasted Cornish Hen





Garlic and roasemary marinated lamb sirloin, most tasteless meat all week, glad I had ordered a piece of grilled beef tenderloin to go with it





Baked Alaska, proabably worst dessert of the week, not a great menu compared to rest of week.





Chocolate decadence





Pic with Laura (server) & Mikey (Assistant server)





All week Mikey had been saying how he wished he was taller like Matt so I told him to get on a chair and for once be the tallest. 





Final towel.





Farewell show(this is about all that was worth seeing, acts they had were really poor for final night.















End of a fantastic week. 
A few things that I felt should have been better, you get individual margerines onboard instead of butter, maybe others don't mind, we do.
Character breakfast was watered down orange instead of proper fresh juice, this one didn't bother Karen but does me.
Show on last night I thought was really bad, comedian not funny and musician boring.
Only saw our room host once for 10 seconds, all others have been friendly and talkative.
Apart from that not much to fault, shame the 4 nighter next August is as much as we paid for 7 nights this year, too expensive for me, looks like RCCL again if we cruise next year.
Will post a few pics of our final 2 days soon.


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

Still loving the reports Wayne!  Having finally got the hang of snorkelling this year I now feel the need to go on the cruise just so I can look for the Mickey statue...

Regarding signature restaurants, Carl and I really enjoyed Cali Grill on both occasions we've visited due to fantastic servers, but it was topped this year by Citricos, where we thought the food was amazing.  We were also given personalised menus for being newlyweds without having to ask for them in advance.  Also had a very good server here.


----------



## wayneg

scojos said:


> i really shouldnt have read this *** now i want to cruise!! those images are amazing, id love to go there!! another thing to add to the "when the kids are older" list
> thanks wayne - Tracy x



I should be on commission

17 years ago I didn't want to goto America, wasn't interested in theme parks, hated driving abroad and certainly no intentions of ever getting on a cruise ship. How things have changed.


----------



## mandymouse

wayneg said:


> Shame you didn't get there Mandy, it was great to meet up with all who turned up. Ended up being there 3 hours.
> Hope you enjoyed staying at the Poly, what about your cruise? did you have a good trip?



I'm so pleased that the Meet went well Wayne.

Our Cruise was great thanks, there's soom pics on here http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2271039 if you want to take a look

That reminds me, I must get round to typing my Poly Trippy up


----------



## wayneg

Scrap_Vamp said:


> Still loving the reports Wayne!  Having finally got the hang of snorkelling this year I now feel the need to go on the cruise just so I can look for the Mickey statue...



Just seen the 5 pics you have in your signature, Wow, you both look a little different to how you looked at the Poly,

We took some underwater pics of Mickey but on film, hope they turn out OK.


----------



## wayneg

mandymouse said:


> I'm so pleased that the Meet went well Wayne.
> 
> Our Cruise was great thanks, there's soom pics on here http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2271039 if you want to take a look
> 
> That reminds me, I must get round to typing my Poly Trippy up



Great pics Mandy, how daft do we all look in these.


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

wayneg said:


> Just seen the 5 pics you have in your signature, Wow, you both look a little different to how you looked at the Poly,
> 
> We took some underwater pics of Mickey but on film, hope they turn out OK.




LOL, we scrub up alright, don't we?!

Did you use a disposable underwater for the photos?  We had them last time we went to Discovery Cove and the pictures were pretty good.  Had them again this year but haven't had them developed yet.


----------



## CHEK

Fantastic report and pics Wayne...., but now I'm hungry for chocolate Wow


----------



## wayneg

Scrap_Vamp said:


> LOL, we scrub up alright, don't we?!
> 
> Did you use a disposable underwater for the photos?  We had them last time we went to Discovery Cove and the pictures were pretty good.  Had them again this year but haven't had them developed yet.



Are you sure you got the right pics? you looked nothing like that 2 days before 

No its not diposable, I saw a canon underwater camera on Ebay couple of years ago which was very cheap so bought that. For what we use it now we could use disposable.


----------



## CustardTart

Great photos, Wayne!!!  The Castaway Cay photos are beautiful and goodness knows my foodie pics never look so appetising!  I'm really rather keen to order the beef wellington... 

Anyway, you've made me _so_ excited for our upcoming cruise - thankfully I haven't got to wait too long...


----------



## Pootle

A great thread with lovely pics - I'm sorry it's coming to the final stages.  Thanks for taking the time to record and post.  I think many of us really feel like we've 'shared' this holiday with you .

Best wishes to Karen for a speedy return to full mobility


----------



## Pegasus928

wayneg said:


>


 
Some great pics as usual.

How close are you allowed to get to the Pirate Ship?

Great T-shirt Wayne - very appropriate for a beach day 

Am I the only wondering "What the heck is Mickey doing in this pic?" 
He looks like I used to when I was about 10 years old an playing at war with my imaginary machine gun.


----------



## Pegasus928

Great report on the your cruise Wayne. It's certainly given me an appetite for it. Also good that you gave totally honest opinions on everything. Somethng that is obviously very important for those of us considering giving it a go.
Thanks for taking the time to do this.
Now get off the computer and go and give Karen a rest from cleaning the windows, jet washing the drive way and painting the fence. She's got a bad back you know!


----------



## wayneg

Pegasus928 said:


> How close are you allowed to get to the Pirate Ship?
> 
> Great T-shirt Wayne - very appropriate for a beach day
> 
> Am I the only wondering "What the heck is Mickey doing in this pic?"
> He looks like I used to when I was about 10 years old an playing at war with my imaginary machine gun.


You can see from the pic you re-posted thats the closest you can get from land, about same distance as from the ship. I believe closest you can get is if you rent a jetski or other watercraft but even then there will be a distance you have to keep.

I love this T-shirt, had it years so I just use it for swimming days now. It should go in the bin but I like it too much.

My fault taking Mickey in a bad pose, not easy getting 3 characters while dancing(them not me) 



Pegasus928 said:


> Now get off the computer and go and give Karen a rest from cleaning the windows, jet washing the drive way and painting the fence. She's got a bad back you know!



I am working, I am sure this afternoon she will have a long list of jobs for me. She is bored stiff off work. She is even going with me to the bank and post office this afternoon because she wants to get out.


----------



## wils

Thanks Wayne - it's been a really enjoyable read.  It would love to cruise but DH is not convinced.  I'll have to sit him down with this thread 


Hope Karen is feeling better soon


----------



## dc1964

Hi Wayne, Glad u had a great time, did u find that staying on property and doing a Disney cruise u were a bit Disney'd (is that a word ) out. I think i would have been.


----------



## Ware Bears

Great report Wayne, I enjoyed reading it all, especially the cruise part.


----------



## wayneg

dc1964 said:


> Hi Wayne, Glad u had a great time, did u find that staying on property and doing a Disney cruise u were a bit Disney'd (is that a word ) out. I think i would have been.



Staying at OKW felt no different to staying offsite, same with eating apart from character meals its just like dining offsite, whilst Disney is always there in the background its not in your face. The cruise side of it yes its Disney everywhere you look but could still spend a month onboard (one lady this time did, Dawn, she did 4 back to backs)
Although didn't feel Disney'd out we did miss eating at places like Chilis, Mannys, Logans etc. the free DDP (with 42% disc) was great value but its time consuming. When we eat offsite we have time to goto Old Town, Celebration or shopping etc, by the time we had eaten onsite it was a little late to be going offsite.
If the same deal comes back for next Aug we will probably do the max 21 nights at either OKW or SSR + 4 nights offsite, if not its back to offsite the whole 25 nights, will enjoy either just as much.


----------



## igk

Just caught up on this thread. Really good to read through and see all the pics 
Glad the OKW/DDP worked well for you all - looking forward to that in about 7 weeks


----------



## strawberry blonde

Absolutely loved every minute of this post.  Your photos are brilliant and makes me wish we were going back next year.  The cruise looks so good and would be a nice change for us. Sons are both teenagers now and feeling a bit Disneyed out and although they love Universal, they fancy a change.

Know how Karen feels being bored.  I'm just starting my second week off work with a bad back and still waiting for physio.  So fed up on Monday, went to Chiropractic College here in Bournemouth. Took 2/12 hrs for initial assessment to be told I have a twisted pelvis which is making muscles go into spasm. And making one leg 1 inch shorter!!
 Back yesterday and they manipulated it to correct place within minutes.  Still have to keep going as the muscles need sorting out but best money I've spent.  Luckily it's a teaching hospital and on the plus side my legs now match!  On the minus side, I have to do exercises  

Hope Karen gets sorted out soon.


----------



## mossyflossy

Hi wayne, found out about this thread from the dibb, and have just read it all. 

it sounds as if you had an amazing time, some fab photos. 

we left the same day as you but toured round florida (started at Miami) before going on our first 7 night RCCL western cruise out of Port Canaverel, then back down to miami to fly home. it was a great time but we preferred the dry land part to the cruise, partly because the food was never hot on board and we felt a little hemmed in. Disney was about twice the price so i don't think we'll be doing a disney cruise anytime soon.

we didn't get your bargain flights, unfortunately, so econ for us, (paid same as you for direct flights) but we go back to OKW Oct half term for 6 nights free dining b4 a couple of nights offsite, indirect with AA via Miami, so it's not all bad! 

it was interesting to read your views as it will be our first time onsite, lured by the free dining, which was a great deal. we shall see how it all goes, but I suspect next aug we'll be back offsite again enjoying our favs like Cracker barrel, Cheesecake factory, Bahama Breeze, Cali pizza kitchen, red lobster.....the list just goes on and on. With offsite being "2 for 1" effectively, and 5* accom to be had for $69 per night plus tax, or 3* for £25-30pn, it's a bit of a no brainer for us, but we shall see. 

now looking for flights, but nada nada nada at the mo' Could be a long wait!


----------



## wayneg

strawberry blonde said:


> Hope Karen gets sorted out soon.


Me too Will see what doc has to say on Tuesday.
Good luck with yours.



mossyflossy said:


> Hi wayne, found out about this thread from the dibb, and have just read it all.
> 
> we left the same day as you but toured round florida (started at Miami) before going on our first 7 night RCCL western cruise out of Port Canaverel, then back down to miami to fly home. it was a great time but we preferred the dry land part to the cruise, partly because the food was never hot on board and we felt a little hemmed in. Disney was about twice the price so i don't think we'll be doing a disney cruise anytime soon.
> 
> we didn't get your bargain flights, unfortunately, so econ for us, (paid same as you for direct flights) but we go back to OKW Oct half term for 6 nights free dining b4 a couple of nights offsite, indirect with AA via Miami, so it's not all bad!
> 
> it was interesting to read your views as it will be our first time onsite, lured by the free dining, which was a great deal. we shall see how it all goes, but I suspect next aug we'll be back offsite again enjoying our favs like Cracker barrel, Cheesecake factory, Bahama Breeze, Cali pizza kitchen, red lobster.....the list just goes on and on. With offsite being "2 for 1" effectively, and 5* accom to be had for $69 per night plus tax, or 3* for £25-30pn, it's a bit of a no brainer for us, but we shall see.



You would make a good detective
Disney can sometimes be similar pricing to RCCL but other times (usually school hols) they can be upto 3 times the cost. Although I think Disney is worth paying a little more for sometimes they are way OTT, I won't be paying next Augusts prices.
We have no plans for next trip (usually have 2 in the planning) but I keep looking at Oct half term flights, prices are crazy this year, only paid £240 last Oct.

I keep looking at the figures and comparing onsite and offsite, free parking onsite, free internet offsite, Slightly enjoy offsite more, free DDP onsite. So many for and against both options. For now the OKW/SSR offer is not there so easy choice but if it comes back I need to decide.


----------



## mossyflossy

we paid a little more for our Oct flights than would normally like...about £330 pp (could have got 300) but it was worth the extra £100 or so for the routing/timings....we get to orlando at 5pm....glad we booked when we did in May....next Oct we're hoping for a freebie with our Tesco clubcard vouchers...been saving for 2+ years!...will see what extras the postie brings in Nov then decide!


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> Staying at OKW felt no different to staying offsite, same with eating apart from character meals its just like dining offsite, whilst Disney is always there in the background its not in your face. The cruise side of it yes its Disney everywhere you look but could still spend a month onboard (one lady this time did, Dawn, she did 4 back to backs)
> Although didn't feel Disney'd out we did miss eating at places like Chilis, Mannys, Logans etc. the free DDP (with 42% disc) was great value but its time consuming. When we eat offsite we have time to goto Old Town, Celebration or shopping etc, by the time we had eaten onsite it was a little late to be going offsite.
> If the same deal comes back for next Aug we will probably do the max 21 nights at either OKW or SSR + 4 nights offsite, if not its back to offsite the whole 25 nights, will enjoy either just as much.




when i had to cancel our free dining trip (we would have been there right now) DD was upset that we might not be able to get free dining in february (if we manage to go then).
but after reminding her how much we enjoyed sweet tomatoes and other area restaurants, she agreed it would be great even if we didn't get free dining!


----------



## PChef

Really enjoyed hearing about your trip. Thanks for posting it. You are such a helpful guy it is nice to 'see' you at last! Can't decide whether to do onsite with free DDP next year, or to stay offsite. Also very tempted by a cruise, didn't realise the food would be so good! Decisions, decisions...!

Michelle


----------



## iluvtot

Pegasus928 said:


> Some great pics as usual.
> 
> Am I the only wondering "What the heck is Mickey doing in this pic?"
> He looks like I used to when I was about 10 years old an playing at war with my imaginary machine gun.



Air guitar???!

Love the photo's. It looks amazing!

Jules x


----------



## eeyorefanuk

A big thank you for your trip report, and lovely photos.


----------



## wayneg

Just had a look of pics from our final 2 days, no food pics, we just ate at CS in the parks, Sweet Toms & Mimis(same food as last trip, nothing new)


After cruise we checked into Regal Sun DTD posted pics in hotel thread  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1894622&page=8 went to Epcot in the evening, had strange light.


























Last day finished off in MK, as always.






No idea what I was doing here, I remember it was some kind of dance but no idea why





Not right having MK trimmed for Halloween in August.










After MK, boat across to Poly for our last Dole whip, biggest of the holiday





End of another great holiday. Thank you all for reading, following our trip and the comments. Hope its helped some of you plan you own trips


----------



## Pegasus928

Thanks for posting Wayne. It must have taken a little bit of time away from your holidays to go to the trouble, so I for one really appreciate what you have done here.
As for planning future trips your report has certainly made me start to consider fitting a cruise in somewhere - maybe for next October - but I still have to try and convince DW about that one.


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

I really enjoyed reading this, thank you. Your pictures are fantastic! Those are mega Dole Whips!!!!


----------



## iluvtot

wayneg said:


> Just had a look of pics from our final 2 days, no food pics, we just ate at CS in the parks, Sweet Toms & Mimis(same food as last trip, nothing new)
> 
> 
> After cruise we checked into Regal Sun DTD posted pics in hotel thread  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1894622&page=8 went to Epcot in the evening, had strange light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last day finished off in MK, as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what I was doing here, I remember it was some kind of dance but no idea why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not right having MK trimmed for Halloween in August.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After MK, boat across to Poly for our last Dole whip, biggest of the holiday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End of another great holiday. Thank you all for reading, following our trip and the comments. Hope its helped some of you plan you own trips



Many thanks for sharing, you really packed alot in didn't you? We still didn't manage a dole whip which has now been transfered to next trip!
Methinks there is a bit of a competion going on between you and Matt!!

Jules x


----------



## wayneg

iluvtot said:


> Methinks there is a bit of a competion going on between you and Matt!!
> 
> Jules x



I make them both, he knows he gets more if I do it.

If staff saw me they will be requesting smaller dishes. 
I think I got my £1.90's worth.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Thanks again for all the reports and pictures, when time will read it all again !


----------



## iluvtot

wayneg said:


> I make them both, he knows he gets more if I do it.
> 
> If staff saw me they will be requesting smaller dishes.
> I think I got my £1.90's worth.




 practice makes perfect....!


----------



## disneyholic family

this is a 'G' rated board, or else i'd be commenting on that dole whip of yours Wayne!

i didn't realize the ones at the poly are self-serve...
we've always gotten the ones in the MK...
guess we'll head for the poly next time!

thanks again for all the pictures Wayne!   what kind of camera do you use?  your pictures come out MUCH better than mine!!


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> this is a 'G' rated board, or else i'd be commenting on that dole whip of yours Wayne!
> 
> i didn't realize the ones at the poly are self-serve...
> we've always gotten the ones in the MK...
> guess we'll head for the poly next time!
> 
> thanks again for all the pictures Wayne!   what kind of camera do you use?  your pictures come out MUCH better than mine!!



As soon as I posted the Dole Whip pic my 1st thoughts were not for posting

Yes they are, you can't get floats but you can serve your own Dole Whip. I hate it at MK when they go around the edge make it look good but its hollow in the middle. None of that doing it yourself.

You missed my post about cameras. 
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=33487863&postcount=337


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sounds like a fab trip Wayne


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> As soon as I posted the Dole Whip pic my 1st thoughts were not for posting
> 
> Yes they are, you can't get floats but you can serve your own Dole Whip. I hate it at MK when they go around the edge make it look good but its hollow in the middle. None of that doing it yourself.
> 
> You missed my post about cameras.
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=33487863&postcount=337



 - not so much that i missed it, i was distracted by all that great food porn!

i have a canon too - guess it's more the abilities of the camera person, than the camera itself  

as for the dole whip - i completely forgot about the hollow center...that is so annoying when they do that....
next time it will definitely be the poly!!


----------

